# Boobies,Bums,Baws and Banter....



## Ser

Maybe the odd bit of training and stuff too!! :thumbup1:

Ok, so as most of you know i do strongwoman stuff, also the odd bit of highland games, so diet is as i wish mostly, as long as i get in my protein i am happy....the more i eat the more i burn, this means i stay lean all year without trying! I DO stuggle to get enough food in, as soon as i nail it i lose it again:crying:

I train weekdays in the gym and weekends i do event training. I train with my other half(@weeman) and his training partner and best mate (@rs007) when in the gym.

I don't do set days per bodypart, the lads used to but are coming round to my way of thinking. I train my whole body over the week with them in push, legs, pull sessions. On the two other days i usually go down and 'potter about' practising technique.

Soooooooo

Right now i weigh 61kg, my calves over power my whole body at 15" and i never train them. My arms are 13", my waiste is around 27"....

My 1 rep max is 85kg for bench

125kg squat

216kg SDDL(most comps i have done have been SD rather than from the floor, although i will be back practising both from this week)

40kg single arm db shoulder press

Have loads of niggle injuries, pulled left bicep, pulled right trap yadda yadda.

Favourite events are truck pulls, SDDL and DB press. There are pics of my last comp(Worlds Most Powerful Woman under75kg) on my fb Ser McGarrell, its open so feel free to look

ehhhh think thats bout all i got to say right now(said in my best Forrest Gump voice) any questions feel free to ask


----------



## guvnor82

Subbed

should be good read.


----------



## big steve

should be interesting indeed


----------



## JANIKvonD

Subd. Look forward to following


----------



## Hera

I'm subbed  x


----------



## VanillaFace

your max reps are very impressive!! Not sure what your goal is but good luck anyways. Definitely sounds like you no what your doing! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser

oh and food today was as follows:

eggs benedict

toast, bacon and egg

chilli con carne and rice

steak and eggs

then i fell off the wagon and am on my third, yes THIRD pack of asda spicy veg crackers...(which i highly reccommend btw lol)

Might eat something else before bed, but ain't too fussed lol, watching last house on the left and trying to bribe Bri into massaging my aching back


----------



## Ser

VanillaFace said:


> your max reps are very impressive!! Not sure what your goal is but good luck anyways. Definitely sounds like you no what your doing! :thumbup1:


My goal is strength hun, i came 7th in the worlds most powerful woman(i was ill but think at most, i could have jumped one place if i had been fit, so its not enough and i want more!!)


----------



## Fatstuff

Should be interesting enough think I'll sub to this one


----------



## dipdabs

Haha yessss subbed  I feel an epic journal is on its way


----------



## big_jim_87

quality title by the way xxx


----------



## JANIKvonD

big_jim_87 said:
 

> quality title by the way xxx


Haha jimmy boy there's a cracking pic of u on her Facebook PMSL GLUTES!!! X


----------



## Ser

Jim, on principle i ain't buying more products...if they want to prove their worth they can send me some and i will give honest critique, good plug though I am against the tax raise through princip[le, i COULD affort if if i tried, but this is a hobby to me, so i'd rather spend my funds on food and the kids!! the gov'ment are erses and am sorry that supp companies have to suffer.....but they are taking the p!ss now!! IF i got given stuff to try i would, and i would give an honest account of their product, as i have done before.....but my expendable income is spent in more important places these days I have an expresso and a redbull before training, the rest is food alone.



JANIKvonD said:


> Haha jimmy boy there's a cracking pic of u on her Facebook PMSL GLUTES!!! X


Indeedily, i am so proud of that pic and have used it a few times on forums where folk 'think' they are ready........and i come up with that pic and say thats my good mate....are you sure you are ready?!? LMFAO


----------



## JANIKvonD

Aye crazy condition AND size. Cvnt looks like his erse would chew threw steel girders


----------



## Ser

the term i like is 'grind pepper on those glutes'

 Thats My Jim lol.....ginger lovin allowed on this thread, being as my other half is ginger too(although ginger hate is also allowed, just cause Bri loves the haterz)

Incidently i have striated glutes all year round, not even close to those in that pic though!

Come on Jim, last pics showed you leaner than said pic....i am so excited to see the package this weekend!!


----------



## flinty90

im fcukin in... awesome lifts chick your stronger than me which makes me more turned on in a strange way pmsl.. anyway good luck will be watching veeeeery veeery closely lol xxx


----------



## Ser

Ok, so i had a mini nap, as my sleeping pattern does i woke up hungry...so i ate another portion of chilli and heaps of rice...where the hell did that come from??? My eyes are still tired, having all of 15 mins of sleep...but needs must so i felt i had to update cause in the morn i will swear i slept right through and miss a meal that i ate!!

I watched some shopping channel so i didn't get distected and begin waking up....



flinty90 said:


> im fcukin in... awesome lifts chick your stronger than me which makes me more turned on in a strange way pmsl.. anyway good luck will be watching veeeeery veeery closely lol xxx


the only reason my lifts are as good( i think they still lack but i ain't gonna argue a compliment lol) is cause i train with the lads and stubborness won't allow me to give in....same on comp day! A day at the gym has me meeting my bench and squat, but where deads are concerned i can rep 150 till the cows come home...but anything more feels impossible, them on comp day i shock myself......i wanna do that with every event, not just deads lol.

Just wanna thank all who have come in so far, was a bit nervous about making a journal of my own as normally i just hijack Jims....thought it wouldn 't hold any interest....i hope in the weeks and months to come i don't disappoint...if i start to go there rib me for it....it will drive me on!!

For those that don't know i have taken my place on the committee of our own wee unit for event training, means we won't be training in the snow outside. We are building up our equipment bit by bit, i will still train at my actual gym most days, just that we are building a place that suits us only for event training. We plan to have a wee tournament with other uk strength gyms, events days etc. Its a venture i am really excited about and is giving me a driving power that i have never felt before....If anyone would like to get involved or is in a gym that would like to get involved please feel free to pm me


----------



## Ser

oh, and night night, sweet dreams to anyone still awake.....food done and time for me to power nap


----------



## Irish Beast

God your a very strong. God knows what your like in the sack. 

Oh wait..................

Best of luck


----------



## Ginger Ben

I'm in, very impressive lifts and I think this will be a good read. Good luck with taking things to the next stage.


----------



## Queenie

This looks to be the start to a fab journal  I'm jealous that u get to eat anything u like though lol.

See u at sportex!


----------



## Suprakill4

Yes! Definitely in for this ser!

Are there any videos of you (not the filth ones I have seen them many times lol) training, comps TRUCK PULLS etc?

I hope you stick around this time, have missed all the people like you, bri, rams, Jordan, hilly, jw etc.


----------



## infernal0988

Is your intention giving people a hardon with that AVI? If so then thank you


----------



## RACK

IN!!!!!!!!!!!! Be good to read this Ser


----------



## MRSTRONG

all the best ser .

did you go over to wonder weapons camp ?


----------



## Dai Jones

Subbed only cuz of the title  , good luck Ser


----------



## dipdabs

Ser when u started taking gear what was its effects it had on u? Good and bad..xxxx


----------



## big_jim_87

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha jimmy boy there's a cracking pic of u on her Facebook PMSL GLUTES!!! X


is it 2011 stars?

yea I know... I send Ser all my prep pics as I know she will say I look a sack of shyt if I do... no B.S from Ser


----------



## big_jim_87

Kaywoodham said:


> Ser when u started taking gear what was its effects it had on u? Good and bad..xxxx


Ser is natty im sure...

but I think if she was to take any gear it would only be a little deca

stops her blobs grow well with little manly sides

think maybe the odd var.. not sure

but Im sure she is natty...


----------



## Ser

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes! Definitely in for this ser!
> 
> Are there any videos of you (not the filth ones I have seen them many times lol) training, comps TRUCK PULLS etc?
> 
> I hope you stick around this time, have missed all the people like you, bri, rams, Jordan, hilly, jw etc.


Usually someone posts them on fb, don't have any vids of my own...will see what i can do about getting some asap!



ewen said:


> all the best ser .
> 
> did you go over to wonder weapons camp ?


I did indeedily, it was a great week:bounce: Germany is so clean!!



Kaywoodham said:


> Ser when u started taking gear what was its effects it had on u? Good and bad..xxxx


*hypothetically* i would have started out just trying to get rid of the blob, didn't train or owt, just couldn't bare to be anywhere close to myself. I *hypothetically* used 125mg deca every 10 days and 10mg anavar per day. Held onto muscle easier, got hornier than i already was, slightly enlarged clitoris, ehhhh and didn't have to go through the blob every month!


----------



## Uriel

well well well.....THIS should be interesting lmao


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> Usually someone posts them on fb, don't have any vids of my own...will see what i can do about getting some asap!
> 
> I did indeedily, it was a great week:bounce: Germany is so clean!!
> 
> *hypothetically* i would have started out just trying to get rid of the blob, didn't train or owt, just couldn't bare to be anywhere close to myself. I *hypothetically* used 125mg deca every 10 days and 10mg anavar per day. Held onto muscle easier, got hornier than i already was, slightly enlarged clitoris, ehhhh and didn't have to go through the blob every month!


Hmmm is that it? When u say enlarged... How enlarged? Lol


----------



## Ser

well chicky, i was rather well endowed anyways...only slightly bigger than before....*hypothetically*

Oh and a general feeling of wellbeing....don't know if thats an 'in my head' thing though.....but many seem to feel this


----------



## dipdabs

Hummmmmm!


----------



## Ser

Ok, so today i played truant from the gym*SHOCKING*

But i spent most of the night poking Bri in the eye and insisting that we go yet another round...so cardio levels are high:whistling: Legs and core feel pounded without setting foot in the gym:lol:

Kids go to the grandparents tomorrow morning and there will be a training session before we leave for Mancs...just trying to decide whether to do legs(as was supposed to be today) or pretending that legs don't exist and going straight to a pull session...cause i do love deadlifting haha....

The rest of this afternoon will be spent at the dive shop, then helping Avril dig and lay foundations for a hut...more coffee is needed me thinks, today will be harsh on the old back


----------



## Huntingground

In for the filth Ser. Pass on regards to Bri. I know he popped on here yesterday but must be lying pretty low at the moment.........


----------



## infernal0988

Sorry iv gotta say something perverted i can`t resist  I would leave you looking like a exploded whipped cream cheese cake ! My way of saying you look good and that im looking forward to seeing results as iv subbed !


----------



## Ser

Huntingground said:


> In for the filth Ser. Pass on regards to Bri. I know he popped on here yesterday but must be lying pretty low at the moment.........


right now he has his sights stuck on car stuff...he will be back, you know what men are like, can't multi-task



infernal0988 said:


> Sorry iv gotta say something perverted i can`t resist  I would leave you looking like a exploded whipped cream cheese cake ! My way of saying you look good and that im looking forward to seeing results as iv subbed !


Is that a challenge? I say i will leave YOU like that....i have yet to be beaten....

and i am looking forward to results too....i have only just started benching and squatting again after 2 years giving them a miss....and also, i want a heavier dl, cause good isn't good enough!!

Made the local paper with the SDDL....and the local paper from three towns away want to do a feature....yikes!


----------



## Huntingground

Ser said:


> But i spent most of the night poking Bri in the eye and insisting that we go yet another round...so cardio levels are high:whistling: Legs and core feel pounded without setting foot in the gym:lol:


This is why Bri has not been around, you have been raping him into submission. He's probably too fcked to even log on :lol:


----------



## Ser

he is lying like a burst couch


----------



## infernal0988

Ser said:


> right now he has his sights stuck on car stuff...he will be back, you know what men are like, can't multi-task
> 
> Is that a challenge? I say i will leave YOU like that....i have yet to be beaten....
> 
> and i am looking forward to results too....i have only just started benching and squatting again after 2 years giving them a miss....and also, i want a heavier dl, cause good isn't good enough!!
> 
> Made the local paper with the SDDL....and the local paper from three towns away want to do a feature....yikes!


Your damn straight thats a challenge!   Well just start squatting over my face i mean in the squat rack eheeeeemmm then your results will come along quickly :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4

Bri is so lucky lol.


----------



## Beklet

Lol, and here's the only ladies journal that ENCOURAGES the smut, while still being able to outlift the men :lol:

Nice 

Cos I'm a thicky - SDDL?

Shame I'm missing Sportex, will be in Manc though...


----------



## Ser

Silver dollar deadlift chick

Yeah, shame you ain't gonna be there...would have loved to have got together for a wee blether


----------



## infernal0988

Ser said:


> Silver dollar deadlift chick
> 
> Yeah, shame you ain't gonna be there...would have loved to have got together for a wee blether


For that body their? I would be on the next available flight if it wasnt for that your taken and already with weeman was it?


----------



## Ben_Dover

Im in, this sounds like fun!


----------



## 25434

I've had quite a larrrf reading this. I love it that you're a strong woman. Brilliant. I just made a dead of 110kg..pft! thought I was doing well, lol..not so sure now, but happy to read 'bout your lifts, noice one.


----------



## Greenspin

Good luck with everything Ser. Threads given me some laughs and complexes already.


----------



## Ser

infernal0988 said:


> For that body their? I would be on the next available flight if it wasnt for that your taken and already with weeman was it?


yeah, but he has a dodgy ticker and the things i do to him...well, he won't last long, a vacancy could be coming up:lol:



Flubs said:


> I've had quite a larrrf reading this. I love it that you're a strong woman. Brilliant. I just made a dead of 110kg..pft! thought I was doing well, lol..not so sure now, but happy to read 'bout your lifts, noice one.


My first deadlift i could barely lift the empty bar, also, taking it from the floor is my weakest point as i have back problems so my from the floor weight will be much less!!! Just get your head in the game every session and give it your all, as long as you do that then you are doing fab:bounce: i use sheer stubborness (the simple fact i won't let a boy beat me) to make me move the weight:lol:



Greenspin said:


> Good luck with everything Ser. Threads given me some laughs and complexes already.


Thank you muchly sweetie.

Todays food is consisting of eggs n bacon for breaky and cheese, ham and beans toasties for lunch, will be mince n tatties for dinner:lol: I LOVE strong woman food! 

Enjoy your chicken n rice folks:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CJ

Have you caught him fvcking the scooby up the exhaust pipe yet ??

Guaranteed it's crossed his mind


----------



## Ser

He can't get near the exhaust pipe...its jammed deep in my....errr:blush: :lol:

I am definitely more turned on by the car than he is(and he loves it!)...makes me dribble in my pants!


----------



## infernal0988

Ser said:


> yeah, but he has a dodgy ticker and the things i do to him...well, he won't last long, a vacancy could be coming up:lol:
> 
> My first deadlift i could barely lift the empty bar, also, taking it from the floor is my weakest point as i have back problems so my from the floor weight will be much less!!! Just get your head in the game every session and give it your all, as long as you do that then you are doing fab:bounce: i use sheer stubborness (the simple fact i won't let a boy beat me) to make me move the weight:lol:
> 
> Thank you muchly sweetie.
> 
> Todays food is consisting of eggs n bacon for breaky and cheese, ham and beans toasties for lunch, will be mince n tatties for dinner:lol: I LOVE strong woman food!
> 
> Enjoy your chicken n rice folks:lol: :lol: :lol:


OMFG i think i just spilled my tea all over the floor :lol: Lol lets hope the vacancy is a long way ahead all though well i wouldnt mind knocking inn your back door within the next 5min :lol: :whistling:


----------



## CJ

Ser said:


> He can't get near the exhaust pipe...its jammed deep in my....errr:blush: :lol:
> 
> I am definitely more turned on by the car than he is(and he loves it!)...makes me dribble in my pants!


Lmfao..you need to invest in a dual exhaust system and have a foursome


----------



## Suprakill4

beans and ham toastie OMG! LOVE toasties. Wander if Jim will make them a staple in my diet, hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Craigyboy

subbed :tt2:


----------



## Ser

CJ said:


> Lmfao..you need to invest in a dual exhaust system and have a foursome


OMG!! why didn't i think of that?!?!?! :lol:



Suprakill4 said:


> beans and ham toastie OMG! LOVE toasties. Wander if Jim will make them a staple in my diet, hmmmmmmm.


I don't see that happening:no:

ok, so this morning i had nothing food wise as i left packing to the last minute and was running around like a headless chicken lol. Now the kids are at Brians mams and i'm sat eating a cheeseburger with fried onions...yuuummmmmmmyyyyyyy. Food today will consist of stuff we pick up at services...mainly kfc i would imagine, see i am eating chicken too, does that make me a bodybuilder? :lol: when we arrive we will have proper food...at a restaurant gawd this going away stuff is SO much easier when Bri isn't competing...no need to bring wee cooker, rice steamer, ice packs and cool boxes...awesome!

If i hurry i will get the wee gym sesh in before we leave...if not, well, there is always next week:tongue:


----------



## dipdabs

I just read the word cheeseburger didn't I. Fuk my life!!! I want a cheeseburger!!!


----------



## Ser

you need strongwoman in your life instead of bbing chicky!! :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Awwwwcht Ser WHY??? Why did you have to mention cheese burgers???? I want a buckin burger noo!!!

And that twin exhaust aint a bad idea y'know!! xxx


----------



## Ser

Hey Lou F n b's do a loverly one.....pick me up en route:lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Ser said:


> Hey Lou F n b's do a loverly one.....pick me up en route:lol:


Oh and fine I knows it!! This is the reason behind my ever increasing ass!!! Well that and Onion Rings!!

I'll bring you a burger down to the Sportex on sunday.... Not promising I wont need to regurgitate it though.....!!! :lol:


----------



## Ser

saves me the calorie burning involved in chewing!! Maybe thats how i will get to the big 10st? I may employ you for such a service chicky


----------



## Ser

Oh...and i am SO excited that you are coming afterall!! :bounce: :bounce: Been a while since we did the p1ss up at a show thing.... :wub:


----------



## Jay.32

Subbed!

All the best with this Ser :wub:


----------



## Ser

thanks babe...expected some sort of filth comment...Jay, do you not love me anymores?? :crying: :crying:

I feel so unsexy now...you have ruined my whole weekend! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> thanks babe...expected some sort of filth comment...Jay, do you not love me anymores?? :crying: :crying:
> 
> I feel so unsexy now...you have ruined my whole weekend! :tongue:


Babe you know you do it for me so much...... I just thought it would be a bit rude if I came straight in with filth... I would of been in earlier, but didnt no you started this.. My Team Taffy crew are so demanding of me..

In all Honesty I no nothing about strongwomen stuff and Im not interested!!! Im only in yer For you!!!!!

I feel closer to you already you s*xy thang!!!

Jay is all sweaty, already thinking about things he shouldnt be thinking :devil2:


----------



## Ser

Thats made me feel much better again....now send me a pic of your c0ck please, then i will go forth and divide and conquer in the swinging clubs this weekend with full confidence:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> Thats made me feel much better again....now send me a pic of your c0ck please, then i will go forth and divide and conquer in the swinging clubs this weekend with full confidence:lol:


I text you a pic of it last year... is it the same number??? I will take a fresh pic for you now

Ser has already made Jay very hard :lol:


----------



## Ser

check your reps....i don't know if its same number, i am forever losing phones/changing phones etc...


----------



## rs007

oi, were you pair of pricks not meant to be training today?

Couple of fannies

Actually, my back is really aching today, thats my excuse :lol:


----------



## infernal0988

Ser said:


> Thats made me feel much better again....now send me a pic of your c0ck please, then i will go forth and divide and conquer in the swinging clubs this weekend with full confidence:lol:


My god i would love to go to a swingers club thats a dream seriously


----------



## Ser

rs007 said:


> oi, were you pair of pricks not meant to be training today?
> 
> Couple of fannies
> 
> Actually, my back is really aching today, thats my excuse :lol:


that was the plan rams...not looking likely, i'm sat waiting for hair dye to set, got a few more bits of running around to do also...BUT you never know...and if i do make it down, you are training, sore back or not!!  (am joking, we will hide in the changing room, drinking energy drinks and talking about what we *could* train)



infernal0988 said:


> My god i would love to go to a swingers club thats a dream seriously


Welll, if you make it over here and we get a sitter we might take you to one!


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> that was the plan rams...not looking likely, i'm sat waiting for hair dye to set, got a few more bits of running around to do also...BUT you never know...and if i do make it down, you are training, sore back or not!!  (am joking, we will hide in the changing room, drinking energy drinks and talking about what we *could* train)
> 
> *Welll, if you make it over here and we get a sitter we might take you to one! :*D


Jay is now getting Jealous :cursing:


----------



## Ser

Oi, no need to be jealous baby...i got enough smut to share around:lol:

You can come up to Mancs and come with us this weekend if you want Jay...if not we can do it another time :devil2:


----------



## rs007

Nah I'll not be training now, I'm off at 3 and have to run about a bit! And you know fine well you aint doing none either lol!


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> check your reps....i don't know if its same number, i am forever losing phones/changing phones etc...


Ser that better of been your number mg:


----------



## Ser

the intentions were there...just as usual i am running late Wouldn't expect anyhting else from us though eh?

Next week, straight back at it though...comp at start of november, not gonna take time off the week before as advised...just gonna sail through it!

Btw, Bri just told me about the chalk...Thanks sweetie You are awesome as i seem to have misplaced mines!


----------



## Ser

this will be deleted..07xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> Oi, no need to be jealous baby...i got enough smut to share around:lol:
> 
> You can come up to Mancs and come with us this weekend if you want Jay...if not we can do it another time :devil2:


Definatly..... :drool:


----------



## W33BAM

@Jay.32 you going to the Sportex?


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> @Jay.32 you going to the Sportex?


No hun, wish I was.. is that what your all doing this weekend?


----------



## infernal0988

Ser said:


> that was the plan rams...not looking likely, i'm sat waiting for hair dye to set, got a few more bits of running around to do also...BUT you never know...and if i do make it down, you are training, sore back or not!!  (am joking, we will hide in the changing room, drinking energy drinks and talking about what we *could* train)
> 
> Welll, if you make it over here and we get a sitter we might take you to one!


My god your like the friend iv always dreamed of


----------



## Ser

right Jay, message recieved:drool: :drool: :bounce: am nekkid right now, am just gonna jump in the shower and then i shall return the favour.... :wub:


----------



## dipdabs

Ser said:


> right Jay, message recieved:drool: :drool: :bounce: am nekkid right now, am just gonna jump in the shower and then i shall return the favour.... :wub:


Ser there's no point relying on jay, he said we had a Quicky erlia and I didn't even fukin feel it..


----------



## Jay.32

Kaywoodham said:


> Ser there's no point relying on jay, he said we had a Quicky erlia and I didn't even fukin feel it..


Me and ser go back a long way.... she knows I take my time with her.... :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> No hun, wish I was.. is that what your all doing this weekend?


I'm going down on Sunday with my boy


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> I'm going down on Sunday with my boy


Hope you have a good'n.... you make sure you look after him :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Hope you have a good'n.... you make sure you look after him :lol:


Aww we will thanks  Oh and I sure will!! He's in safer hands now than when you had him!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> Aww we will thanks  Oh and I sure will!! He's in safer hands now than when you had him!!! :lol: :lol:


whos looking after the kids? (dogs)


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> whos looking after the kids? (dogs)


My brother and Johnny's helping too.... hey they're lying upside down in the conservatory the now, listenining to the rain battering down and being all cute!


----------



## Jay.32

W33BAM said:


> My brother and Johnny's helping too.... hey they're lying upside down in the conservatory the now, listenining to the rain battering down and being all cute!


Make sure you get them a present while you away.... :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

Jay.32 said:


> Make sure you get them a present while you away.... :thumb:


I'm gonna take this to the taff thread.... save spamming up Ser's log!!


----------



## Ser

Don't worry chicky, you are allowed to banter in here all you like!

Had a fab day today, was in my element watching the pre-judging and the strongman comp...can't wait till tomorrow:bounce:

Oh...and a few times had monsters come up to me to talk to me about my 'obvious' competing...in bb'ing:lol: not a word said to Bri about him....hmmmmm:lol: :lol: :lol:

Bri is :angry: :cursing: :cursing: :angry: ...i am still :lol: :lol: :lol:

...apparently i should do bbing...eh, no thanks, i like my ice cream, cake and pastries too much


----------



## Suprakill4

Great to meet you ser. Missus said you and weeman were really nice. Your calves are just insane, jealous!! Will see you tomorrow. Have a FUN night!

Should've bought your sword just to rub salt in bris wounds lol.


----------



## Ser

PMSL, i would have loved to bring my sword...but can imagine how that would sound at the police station...yeah, there is a wee scottish lassy with freaky legs running around with a 5' sword. Poor cvnts been watching too much Braveheart:lol:

Ehh, was lovely to meet you guys too, just a shame we didn't get to spend more time all together..we watched most of the show, but i did keep nipping out to see the sm events....you left before they done the heavies fingles finger...OMFG! It was impressive stuff.

Am gutted for Jim:crying:

Now, everyone is saying i should do the sw comp....

hhmmmmmm...wonder if they will accept a late entry?

Think i might just have a wee something to eat and an early night....can always party tomorrow evening, just incase i wake up feeling competitive tomorrow


----------



## Tommy10

i think we need some calf n heel action in this thread Ser :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Do it ser if you could enter late! I can't get over your progress still, you make me sick! Lol. Yeah was a shame but know ya gotta get n meet people etc. See you tomorrow  hope you've both had a good night.


----------



## Ser

thanks Keiran...i still haven't had a reply though

Thomas....might just do that:lol: Got me a dress(its a few bits of elastic held together with a few more bits of elastic) and shoe's...Bri might bring the camera lol


----------



## Tommy10

Ser said:


> thanks Keiran...i still haven't had a reply though
> 
> Thomas....might just do that:lol: Got me a dress(its a few bits of elastic held together with a few more bits of elastic) and shoe's...Bri might bring the camera lol


...its an elastic band int it ?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

the dress is looonnnnggggggg gone....oops, just back to hotel...no answer on late entry...just as well i partied anyways:devil2:

well, tomorrow, i will be hanging like a bag of sh1te......but will still compete is Craig lets me enter:lol:

We had FUN tonight...swinging clubs in Mancs are AWESOME!!!!!!!

i def need to 'cum here' again soon


----------



## dipdabs

Ser... U durrty uuuuu!!! Lol.

Sounds like u had a good night! Good luck with the hangover!!! X


----------



## Ser

K, the way to get ove a hangover...is to continue drinking....that is the plan i have undertaken!

My asking for late entery has been ignored....so i am sticking with party mode...

my lady garden has been smashed......today am feeling a weeeeeeee bitty tender......

can't wait for tonight!! Last thing i actually remember was being in a hottub and having a lady sqirt on me and a sailors face....I stink of fanny batter:lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Well ser before u do anything be sure to have a shower 

I hope your lady garden feels better soon lol


----------



## PaulB

Mmmmmm fanny batter "said in a homer Simpson voice"


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Ser... I want to play in your lady garden... glad you had a good weekend. :thumb:

xx


----------



## Queenie

Hey ser! So funny meeting u and weeman yesterday... Heard the accents before I saw ya!! Lol.

Hope u had a fab time. Catch u at the next one!


----------



## Suprakill4

I hope you had a safe and less eventful journey home compared to the journey here lol.


----------



## infernal0988

How was your trip SER?


----------



## Ser

Tommy10 said:


> i think we need some calf n heel action in this thread Ser :lol:


I( WIll at some point...got a bit carried away at the clubs, came back just wearing my coat....and hanging:lol: Its acomin'!



Tommy10 said:


> ...its an elastic band int it ?? :lol: :lol:


An elastic band would cover too much:laugh:



Kaywoodham said:


> Ser... U durrty uuuuu!!! Lol.
> 
> Sounds like u had a good night! Good luck with the hangover!!! X


Hangover wasn't as bad as i thought it would be....i didn't drink a huge amount, but was most def merry(i took more c0ck than alcohol) lol


----------



## Ser

Kaywoodham said:


> Well ser before u do anything be sure to have a shower
> 
> I hope your lady garden feels better soon lol


I did shower...dreid in pussy juice all over the face would make folk scared to talk to me at the show, they would think i had some sort of issue...hair all matted and face all flakey and white



Jay.32 said:


> Morning Ser... I want to play in your lady garden... glad you had a good weekend. :thumb:
> 
> xx


Weeellll, we have been saying for year...JUST DO IT! lol

Weekend was awesome, back home now, getting through the laundry, school/nursery stuff sorted for the morn, ironing that i will ignore till we are actually gonna wear said clothing and food prep'd fanny still feels like its taken a battering:laugh:

Enough cardio till next time...back to gym tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Ser

RXQueenie said:


> Hey ser! So funny meeting u and weeman yesterday... Heard the accents before I saw ya!! Lol.
> 
> Hope u had a fab time. Catch u at the next one!


Hey you! its not my accent thats weird...its all you'se English folks...i mean, i understood nothing, i just smilied politely and hugged alot the whole weekend

Was nice to meet you too chicky, didn't wanna take up too much of your time as you were working...but was lovely to put a face to the avatar...btw, i had to look at you a few times to realise you were you...lol. As pretty as you are in your avi, it doesn't do you justice! was gonna say when i met you but thought IB is bigger than me and i ain't gonna pick me a fight:lol:



Suprakill4 said:


> I hope you had a safe and less eventful journey home compared to the journey here lol.


Journey home was aweome, we got back to hotel early after our fun club and didn't drink....so this morn we were as bright as buttons and i blessed Bri with my glorious singing voice(his ears bled) all the way home Was weird to not be lying in the back seat dying on the trip home, to be able to face food etc...but it was good, might do it more often:laugh: Now we are home i am trying to get through the huge pile of laundry from all four of us being away... :angry:



infernal0988 said:


> How was your trip SER?


babe, it was awesome, show was great, i got to see my mate Katie perform in strongwoman and she came fourth(after being really ill all week) got to meet some awesome people and have a great laugh...and then went to clubs and had a great time sharing the love:drooling: was awesome to spend some quality time with the ginge, he made me feel like a princess the whole weekend...but don't tell him that!


----------



## Queenie

Aw you're making me blush now - if u think i look different in my avi, try identifying someone by a bum! That's the only clue i had... Oh and the accent lol!


----------



## George-Bean

subbed with interest ;-)


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> Aw you're making me blush now - if u think i look different in my avi, try identifying someone by a bum! That's the only clue i had... Oh and the accent lol!


bit harsh chick weeman is ginger but i wouldnt call him a bum lol..x


----------



## infernal0988

Ser said:


> Hey you! its not my accent thats weird...its all you'se English folks...i mean, i understood nothing, i just smilied politely and hugged alot the whole weekend
> 
> Was nice to meet you too chicky, didn't wanna take up too much of your time as you were working...but was lovely to put a face to the avatar...btw, i had to look at you a few times to realise you were you...lol. As pretty as you are in your avi, it doesn't do you justice! was gonna say when i met you but thought IB is bigger than me and i ain't gonna pick me a fight:lol:
> 
> Journey home was aweome, we got back to hotel early after our fun club and didn't drink....so this morn we were as bright as buttons and i blessed Bri with my glorious singing voice(his ears bled) all the way home Was weird to not be lying in the back seat dying on the trip home, to be able to face food etc...but it was good, might do it more often:laugh: Now we are home i am trying to get through the huge pile of laundry from all four of us being away... :angry:
> 
> babe, it was awesome, show was great, i got to see my mate Katie perform in strongwoman and she came fourth(after being really ill all week) got to meet some awesome people and have a great laugh...and then went to clubs and had a great time sharing the love:drooling: was awesome to spend some quality time with the ginge, he made me feel like a princess the whole weekend...but don't tell him that!


Thrilled you had a great time sounds like you 2 love birds are still going strong


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning ser my s*xy girl... I missed you over the weekend. :wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite shegger, whats going on?


----------



## Ser

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning ser my s*xy girl... I missed you over the weekend. :wub:


I missed you too Lover! After our Friday session i was set up for a weekend of filth! Thank you:wub:



JANIKvonD said:


> awrite shegger, whats going on?


Well, we are waiting to hear back from Rams about going to the gym, Lauren gets out of school at 3....so time is beginning to get tight! Can't take both kids down after 3pm as gym gets busy...

Food today is eggs, bacon and toast and a shake(am using Brians Extreme's blueberry cheesecake flavour atm...lovely!)

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## Ser

RXQueenie said:


> Aw you're making me blush now - if u think i look different in my avi, try identifying someone by a bum! That's the only clue i had... Oh and the accent lol!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: i should have backed up to the stall with my skirt pulled up around my hips and asked if you recognised me:lol:

I totally forgot that you hadn't seen my face:laugh: I thought an odd person might not recognise me with clothes on...but it didn't enter my head about you not being in the AL...sorry chicky x


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> I missed you too Lover! After our Friday session i was set up for a weekend of filth! Thank you:wub:
> 
> Well, we are waiting to hear back from Rams about going to the gym, Lauren gets out of school at 3....so time is beginning to get tight! Can't take both kids down after 3pm as gym gets busy...
> 
> Food today is eggs, bacon and toast and a shake(am using Brians Extreme's blueberry cheesecake flavour atm...lovely!)
> 
> How is everyone else getting on?


 :lol: did you get the second pic??


----------



## Ser

I did:drool:

Just as we were arriving at the venue

That didn't make me go out and be naughty all night at all:lol:

Durty boy!! :bounce: i LOVE it!


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> I did:drool:
> 
> Just as we were arriving at the venue
> 
> That didn't make me go out and be naughty all night at all:lol:
> 
> Durty boy!! :bounce: i LOVE it!


Anything for you babe.. :wub: 

Hows the big fella doing? dont see him online much these days???

xx


----------



## Ser

:wub:

He is fine, just head back stuck into cars...he still comes and goes the odd time. Still training away, still having me take the p!ss all the time, his fartyheart hasn't given out yet....but i'm trying


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> :wub:
> 
> He is fine, just head back stuck into cars...he still comes and goes the odd time. Still training away, still having me take the p!ss all the time, his fartyheart hasn't given out yet....but i'm trying


I did hear he had a new toy lol the scooby... well if he starts neglecting you... you know where I am :lol:

Give him my love

xx


----------



## Ser

I love the car more than he does.....if he starts neglecting me i will be taking the car with me when i leave...could you share me with the car? :lol:

He says he loves you too Jay, that because of your load...he was scooping cum out all night, and for this, he is forever grateful:tongue:


----------



## dtlv

How the heck have I managed to miss this journal so far? Great to see you posting one on here Ser... I miss those late night insomnia random thread conversations with you!

Get some pics up btw... we all know you've got the strength from your lifts, but not all the forum has the ability to stalk your pics on fb and is aware of the very decent physique you've built up - many people are only aware of your butt from you avi, but haven't seen the gunz :gun_bandana:


----------



## Ser

Dtlv74 said:


> How the heck have I managed to miss this journal so far? Great to see you posting one on here Ser... I miss those late night insomnia random thread conversations with you!
> 
> Get some pics up btw... we all know you've got the strength from your lifts, but not all the forum has the ability to stalk your pics on fb and is aware of the very decent physique you've built up - many people are only aware of your butt from you avi, but haven't seen the gunz :gun_bandana:


Aw thanks for coming in sweetie:wub:

Yeah, i try to sleep a little earlier...am not doing very well with it though...i miss those too...rest of the board wakes up and thinks wtf was going on there? :lol: :lol:

I will do some pics, been so long since i took any, have the ones from competing but i am mostly strapped and wrapped up so they give nothing away Will get on it this week babe


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> I love the car more than he does.....if he starts neglecting me i will be taking the car with me when i leave...could you share me with the car? :lol:
> 
> He says he loves you too Jay, that because of your load...he was scooping cum out all night, and for this, he is forever grateful:tongue:


 :lol: :lol:I can share babe, you know that :laugh:

Tell him anytime... im glad to help :thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv

Ser said:


> Aw thanks for coming in sweetie:wub:
> 
> Yeah, i try to sleep a little earlier...am not doing very well with it though...i miss those too...rest of the board wakes up and thinks wtf was going on there? :lol: :lol:
> 
> I will do some pics, been so long since i took any, have the ones from competing but i am mostly strapped and wrapped up so they give nothing away Will get on it this week babe


I just remember one random thread convo we ended up having about breaking into each others houses and some weird (but fun  ) bondage stuff... thread was even funnier the next morning when others had commented with a load of "err, wtf?" posts :lol:

Yep do get pics up, would be great


----------



## Ser

haha, that was hilarious!! Half the convo was pm, the other half was on a thread...pmsl.... :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Dtlv74 said:


> How the heck have I managed to miss this journal so far? Great to see you posting one on here Ser... I miss those late night insomnia random thread conversations with you!
> 
> Get some pics up btw... we all know you've got the strength from your lifts, but not all the forum has the ability to stalk your pics on fb and is aware of the very decent physique you've built up - many people are only aware of your butt from you avi, but haven't seen the gunz :gun_bandana:


x2

Do we get to see the face behind the filth? Im rather enjoying reading this thread...


----------



## Queenie

Ser does have pretty amazing delts tbh!


----------



## Ser

Lol, I'm just lucky!

Yeah, the face will be in the pics lmao, keep forgetting that all the newer members haven't seen pics, there are some in general section from a few years back and loads in Al, also some in jims old journals when I hijacked them. Will see what I can dig out when I get home.

Right now we are back at soundmaster...again, Bri not happy with the double sub in the boot of scoob... :lol: we have spent most of the last few months here...its already sounding immense...and I am outside and walking up the road away....rraaarrr! Big beats!


----------



## GShock

Dance like nobody is watching and fcuk like everyone is :lol:

I'll keep popping in Ser, is the protein still not cheaper than the same equivalent food and more convenient ? The 20% is a kick in the nuts I know but ..........


----------



## George-Bean

The tax on protein is an utter scandal, its still hard to believe they even dared do it.


----------



## Ser

GShock said:


> Dance like nobody is watching and fcuk like everyone is :lol:
> 
> I'll keep popping in Ser, is the protein still not cheaper than the same equivalent food and more convenient ? The 20% is a kick in the nuts I know but ..........


It's principle babe! The reason I am using Extreme blueberry cheesecake is cause Bri made the mistake of bringing it into my house....so its as much mines as his :lol:

Thanks for popping in, there will be more dancing and fcuking whilst being watched as the thread progresses...as you would expect


----------



## George-Bean

"Thanks for popping in, there will be more dancing and fcuking whilst being watched as the thread progresses...as you would expect"

Good Lord!


----------



## hackskii

Subbed, but only to perv:lol:


----------



## Ser

George-Bean said:


> "Thanks for popping in, there will be more dancing and fcuking whilst being watched as the thread progresses...as you would expect"
> 
> Good Lord!


 



hackskii said:


> Subbed, but only to perv:lol:


Thanks Scott, please cum often....  I want AT LEAST one 'i love this journal' post per month from you hotstuff!



KJW said:


> Love the title of this thread,
> 
> Well done on the strongwoman event the other week too, saw it in the paper!


Thanks babe, ehh, yes was well chuffed, now the Irvine Herald want me to do a feature...but i am a bit shy:lol:


----------



## hackskii

Ser said:


> Thanks Scott, please cum often....  I want AT LEAST one 'i love this journal' post per month from you hotstuff!


I will, I promise but you have no pictures up yet so until then, "IT'S NOT GONNA HAPPEN!":wub:


----------



## Ser

I'll search for pics this evening


----------



## Craigyboy

Ser said:


> Lol, I'm just lucky!
> 
> Yeah, the face will be in the pics lmao, keep forgetting that all the newer members haven't seen pics QUOTE]
> 
> I am quite fond of the avi you have please don't change it !
> 
> This has got to be one of the most entertaining threads here and to think I only subbed this to be a perv!
> 
> Tell bri to get rid of the scooby and buy a bike it's more fun!


----------



## big_jim_87

Ser said:


> Lol, I'm just lucky!
> 
> Yeah, the face will be in the pics lmao, keep forgetting that all the newer members haven't seen pics, there are some in general section from a few years back and loads in Al, also some in jims old journals when I hijacked them. Will see what I can dig out when I get home.
> 
> Right now we are back at soundmaster...again, Bri not happy with the double sub in the boot of scoob... :lol: we have spent most of the last few months here...its already sounding immense...and I am outside and walking up the road away....rraaarrr! Big beats!


Man... Didn't get no pics with you n Bri on weekend...

Woulda been nice to get a few pics


----------



## Ser

Craigyboy said:


> I am quite fond of the avi you have please don't change it !
> 
> This has got to be one of the most entertaining threads here and to think I only subbed this to be a perv!
> 
> Tell bri to get rid of the scooby and buy a bike it's more fun!


No chance!! I do love bikes, but the scoob is the baby! Incidently, the guy who maps our has the fastest road legal on in the uk and it would pass a bike as if it weren't moving at all!! Not looking for that kind of spped....yet

As for the thread, well, i just like to have a giggle, i'm all for those that want to keep their serious, but everyone who has been here any length of time or knows me IRL knows i'm not a serious person by nature....  Fun and perving...and a wee bit of gym stuff



big_jim_87 said:


> Man... Didn't get no pics with you n Bri on weekend...
> 
> Woulda been nice to get a few pics


I know!! i had laid out both camera's on the hotel bed for Bri to put the batteries in(they had been charging) and i thought he had put batts in and put cams in my bag....turns out not the case, hence my no pics..its the only show i have ever been to and not took the cam...i'm a fud! Next time though!

I always look like the child catcher out of chitty chitty bang bang in pics...unless i'm being naughty...be warned haha.


----------



## Ser

ok, i'm not shy, but i just don't like direct attention like that! I just wanna turn up and lift heavy, i don't keep my trophies, i give them to the kids, i am not dedicated in the sense of diet, i train when i want, i compete....what am i supposed to talk about to the reporter? how i just turn up and move stuff, lift it and put it back down....cause thats all i do....

Then what? thats not a feature, thats barely even a sentence!! :lol:


----------



## Ser

haha! I genuinely blush when it gets brought up...unless am talking to Bri, then i just tell him how much i have an actual sport, that actually involves doing stuff....and by that i don't mean wearing marmite and oiling myself up:lol:


----------



## Ser

Soooo...what you in the Paisley Express for? Is it something juicy?


----------



## Ser

hehe, you bet your ass it does


----------



## Ser

OK, so these are old pics...mainly cause i can't find any new ones and the HD caddy is at bri's house so can't steal them off of fried lappy...will take some new ones this week


----------



## Ser

these ARE NOT dieted pics, i just hover around this leaness all year, not cause i try to eat lean or anything, i just find it hard to hold fatty tissue(if i didn't i would be bigger and have boobies :lol: )


----------



## weeman

can i point peoples attention to the bit below all this that says 'similar threads' and take in the titles :lol: :lol:

nuff said about where my ser is concerned :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Look ****ing fantastic ser, damn your calf genetics! Fun read your journal and you've spiced Kay's up more than usual!


----------



## dtlv

That's what I was talking about 

Seen those pics before Ser - you've got great development, awesome back and legs... and some people will hate you that those aren't cutting pics 



weeman said:


> can i point peoples attention to the bit below all this that says 'similar threads' and take in the titles :lol: :lol:
> 
> nuff said about where my ser is concerned :lol:


Awesome :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Ser said:


> these ARE NOT dieted pics, i just hover around this leaness all year, not cause i try to eat lean or anything, i just find it hard to hold fatty tissue(if i didn't i would be bigger and have boobies :lol: )


Wonder why the leanness?

:wub:


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> OK, so these are old pics...mainly cause i can't find any new ones and the HD caddy is at bri's house so can't steal them off of fried lappy...will take some new ones this week


Good morning lover  you are so fit misses. xx


----------



## JANIKvonD

jesus! crazy how lean u are living off cheeseburgers lol, looking fantastic


----------



## George-Bean

look awesome.


----------



## 25434

You look fabtastic.

Be right back...............

off to stare at myself in the mirroe...........

ok....back and I can confirm, my fingers and my toes are very similar in leanness to yours, anything between that is a work in progress :sad: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Ser

Flubs said:


> You look fabtastic.
> 
> Be right back...............
> 
> off to stare at myself in the mirroe...........
> 
> ok....back and I can confirm, my fingers and my toes are very similar in leanness to yours, anything between that is a work in progress :sad: :laugh: :laugh:


Thank you hun, we are all a work in progress here...and sadly most of us will never be happy...no matter how good we look/are...we always want more:laugh:

I wish i had your energy...the amount of cardio and training you do is immense! i think you know where to buy extra hours in the day...you must to be able to fit all that in AND work. I'm still working my way through your journal, do you EVER rest? cause most rest days....you do something:lol:


----------



## Craigyboy

Ser said:


> OK, so these are old pics...mainly cause i can't find any new ones and the HD caddy is at bri's house so can't steal them off of fried lappy...will take some new ones this week


Way to make me jealous your legs look fantastic, they are way more muscular than my wee tooth picks :sad:


----------



## 25434

I know. I'm a bit of a div really. I think it's cos I'm not heading for comp or anything like that so I just do stuff willy nilly, doh! and...and...I really should rep you a few hundred times if you are actually reading my journal, flol...if ever there was a pointless task, I think that must be it..hahahaha....keep the smelling salts handy. Cheers Ser, you do look great and when I get remotely near that I may just rock up a piccie, .....cough...hell frezzing over an' all that..take care anyhow.


----------



## Ser

Ok, so yesterdays push session was a massive fail, should have stayed in bed...could barely bench 70k, shoulders i stuck to using the machines instead of doing my favourite thing ever DB pressing....and because my session was p1sh, my eating plan for the day went to pot. I went to mums for dinner and had a huge chicken curry...but that was pretty much all i ate meal wise, the rest was small pickings at bits n bobs...

Anyways, today is legs, been up, had my coffee, making eggs n bacon as i type....LETS DO THIS SH!T!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Ser said:


> Ok, so yesterdays push session was a massive fail, should have stayed in bed...could barely bench 70k, shoulders i stuck to using the machines instead of doing my favourite thing ever DB pressing....and because my session was p1sh, my eating plan for the day went to pot. I went to mums for dinner and had a huge chicken curry...but that was pretty much all i ate meal wise, the rest was small pickings at bits n bobs...
> 
> Anyways, today is legs, been up, had my coffee, making eggs n bacon as i type....LETS DO THIS SH!T!!!


Man the fcuk up  lol

Get them legs done!


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> Ok, so yesterdays push session was a massive fail, should have stayed in bed...*could barely bench 70k, shoulders i stuck to using the machines instead of doing my favourite thing ever DB pressing....and because my session was p1sh*, my eating plan for the day went to pot. I went to mums for dinner and had a huge chicken curry...but that was pretty much all i ate meal wise, the rest was small pickings at bits n bobs...
> 
> Anyways, today is legs, been up, had my coffee, making eggs n bacon as i type....LETS DO THIS SH!T!!!


Atleast you did something hun... better than nothing x


----------



## 25434

I'm doing legs today, and tomorrow they'll be more "done in" than done, lol. I just thank the universe I have wooden floor so I can slide my way to the bog without having to lift up my legs! Happy training.


----------



## Ser

Fatstuff said:


> Man the fcuk up  lol
> 
> Get them legs done!


ON IT!



Jay.32 said:


> Atleast you did something hun... better than nothing x


i just have to do super awesome today then...don't i?


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> ON IT!
> 
> i just have to do super awesome today then...don't i?


Yes so stop typing and get on it!!!!!! x


----------



## W33BAM

Go get them legs done teeny, and please DON'T be gentle with my boy!!! He's needing a good seeing to so GO GET'IM!!! 

Me, I'll maybe make it to ze gym later... Right now I'm off to take one bear for a walk while trying to keep my mind off the other one at the vets :crying:

I don't think I've ever walked Ruby on her own before... Odd feeling.

Anyway, get that V squat broke in and show them how it's done  x


----------



## Ser

Flubs said:


> I'm doing legs today, and tomorrow they'll be more "done in" than done, lol. I just thank the universe I have wooden floor so I can slide my way to the bog without having to lift up my legs! Happy training.


 :lol: its my second leg session in a few months....jelly legs...and carpet burn on the bum getting upstairs to the loo:laugh:



Jay.32 said:


> Yes so stop typing and get on it!!!!!! x


I pressed the post button and left straight away...before i ran back upstairs to bed to hide under the duvet BTW look at the wording under my avi:wub: People need to know i am now off bounds:lol:



W33BAM said:


> Go get them legs done teeny, and please DON'T be gentle with my boy!!! He's needing a good seeing to so GO GET'IM!!!
> 
> Me, I'll maybe make it to ze gym later... Right now I'm off to take one bear for a walk while trying to keep my mind off the other one at the vets :crying:
> 
> I don't think I've ever walked Ruby on her own before... Odd feeling.
> 
> Anyway, get that V squat broke in and show them how it's done  x


Well it was first time using the hack squat for front squats, feels odd, but niiicceeee managed 4 plates a side, certainly is more comfortable than free squatting and am already looking forward to next leg day Next time i am gonna go heavy and do front and rear....

Had an ok sess for the first part, then cns started to go into shock...legs ain't used to feeling filled with blood anymores:stuart: Something isn't right...can't put my finger on why i had puked this morning...or why i still felt queasy in gym..but i carried on until Rams told me to stop on the leg press as my whole body was juddering...that ginger fooker would have made me continue if *I* had said i felt ill...but he won't argue with Rams haha.

Came home and had a shake and a nap, couldn't face food and still don't feel right, dont know why...just like my tummy isn't happy. Managed a little bit of dinner.

Pull day tomorrow, then event training on Saturday. My favourite days of the week:bounce:

And tonight? Scooby meeting, so sickly or not, am going to leave slug trails all over other peoples nice scoobs:laugh: am even gonna be good and take a shake or two with me

Will write up the days food before bed.


----------



## big_jim_87

I love the Hack squat! At my best tho most entitle enough plates...

I do em typically in the middle or at the end of legs

In the off season i love squats then leg press then hacks (if Im in right gym).

All heavy! Boom! Fvck them legs UP!


----------



## big_jim_87

Didn't think you used sups Ser?

20% bla bla bla lol


----------



## CJ

Good to see you and bri Sunday girl


----------



## dipdabs

What did u do to him ^^^^


----------



## CJ

Kaywoodham said:


> What did u do to him ^^^^


Fpmsl.....nothing...ser and bri scare me


----------



## Ser

big_jim_87 said:


> Didn't think you used sups Ser?
> 
> 20% bla bla bla lol


Read back a wee bit...Bri made mistake of bringing blueberry cheesecake protein into MY house, so by the laws of house ownership...its mines 



CJ said:


> Good to see you and bri Sunday girl


Great to see you too hun, had a fab weekend :bounce: just trying to decide what other shows to attend...



Kaywoodham said:


> What did u do to him ^^^^


Hehe, I just gave Craig a kiss and a hug...was in A rush to get back to watching the strongwoman event...but he know's he in trouble when I get my paws on him with a spare half hour


----------



## big_jim_87

CJ said:


> Good to see you and bri Sunday girl


You were at Brits?

Didn't see ya... I was chilling Sunday coulda had a real chat and food...


----------



## big_jim_87

CJ said:


> Fpmsl.....nothing...ser and bri scare me


Scare the shyt outa me too! Lol

You can just see the filth in there eyes! Its a piercing look of... Pure filth!


----------



## big_jim_87

Ser said:


> Read back a wee bit...Bri made mistake of bringing blueberry cheesecake protein into MY house, so by the laws of house ownership...its mines
> 
> Great to see you too hun, had a fab weekend :bounce: just trying to decide what other shows to attend...
> 
> Hehe, I just gave Craig a kiss and a hug...was in A rush to get back to watching the strongwoman event...but he know's he in trouble when I get my paws on him with a spare half hour


Blueberries... Cheese cake... Protein... Man I'll let you off...

What brand?


----------



## Ser

big_jim_87 said:


> Scare the shyt outa me too! Lol
> 
> You can just see the filth in there eyes! Its a piercing look of... Pure filth!


 :innocent: I know not what you mean

:devil2: :lol: :lol: :lol:



big_jim_87 said:


> Blueberries... Cheese cake... Protein... Man I'll let you off...
> 
> What brand?


Extreme Nutrition. And its very; very tasty. I haven't used shakes for a lot longer than the 20% thing, but always had a tub incase I took the notion....strawb banana and choc just ain't cutting it...today, so far I had had most of my meals and three shakes already...bonus!


----------



## infernal0988

Ser said:


> :innocent: I know not what you mean
> 
> :devil2: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Extreme Nutrition. And its very; very tasty. I haven't used shakes for a lot longer than the 20% thing, but always had a tub incase I took the notion....strawb banana and choc just ain't cutting it...today, so far I had had most of my meals and three shakes already...bonus!


Better go on the AL section on the thread i started loads og goodies for you their now


----------



## Ser

Can't go there till the kids are in bed babe, don't want stuff flashing up on screen incase they see it.....have been avoiding all day, but it's a comin!


----------



## infernal0988

Ser said:


> Can't go there till the kids are in bed babe, don't want stuff flashing up on screen incase they see it.....have been avoiding all day, but it's a comin!


Oh boy you will love it


----------



## big_jim_87

Ser said:


> :innocent: I know not what you mean
> 
> :devil2: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Extreme Nutrition. And its very; very tasty. I haven't used shakes for a lot longer than the 20% thing, but always had a tub incase I took the notion....strawb banana and choc just ain't cutting it...today, so far I had had most of my meals and three shakes already...bonus!


Lol

Fair play...


----------



## Ser

ok, so yesterdays food...

bacon and eggs

shake

shake

mince and tatties

shake

packet of asda thai spicy crackers with pb

a few beers

Todays training was put off after being up all night doing 'cardio' with Bri, then Stevie texted to tell me tomorrows events(event training, not comp) and realised that DOMs in back be bad for that...stones, yoke, deadlift, frame carry and possible truck pulling again(but my legs are fkd from yesterdays leg session so that is still undecided)

Todays food, shake, shake, 5piece chicken select strips from McDonalds, chips cheese and chicken pakora

Today, Lauren was going to b'day sleepover at our niece's, then Bri's dad called and offered to have a 'boys night' with Fin....SOOOOOOOOOOOO we are off to the cinema, any food from here on will be worse than the last few days, also, will have a few drinks....and maybe go dogging:lol: extra cardio an all that


----------



## Ser

Just heading off to event training in a wee while...and its fekkin FREEZING here...two layers on.

Hope everyone is having a good saturday


----------



## Ser

Soooo, right here, right now i am going to comfirm something that most of you probably already knew...but i am making it official...

I AM A FEKKIN IDIOT!!!!

Was an hour early for event training, i didn't read the text right, soooo was offered to get all the equipment out etc but said i will just leave it...can't wait around as we have Brians niece's b'day party at 3:30 and starting at 2 i just wouldn't be home and changed in time....(normally train for three-ish hours when event training)

SO, i decided to just go gym and do a dealifting session, now as i said previously i don't DL from the floor for two reasons, most of the sw comps i have entered have been SDDL so no NEED and previous back problems make me scared as that bottom part is where i feel its most likely to go...even lifting empty bar from the floor terrifies me:crying: mg: Last time i tried DL from the floor was around 3 years ago and pb was 125kg.

BUT, next weeks comp is DL from the floor, have put it off enough and thought lets just do it:scared:

So i DID just do it:bounce: 150, plus more left in me, am gonna practise two times this coming week, monday and thursday and see what i can get it up to. Comp starting weight is 80kg and then we pick 3 weights, so i have to be knowing what i am capable of....

One more thing....

*RROOOWWWAAARRRRRRRR!!!!!! *


----------



## PaulB

150 is sh1t hot Ser, good going..


----------



## big_jim_87

Just like me with flat bench...

After rip I can't mentally go heavy...

Got over the fear of deads tho after my back injury... Deads well up from pre injury.

But Im nite a strength athlete so its not necessary for me to be hitting big weights.

Was thinking about a pl or S.M comp... Maybe try keep U90K for pl as should be strong at this weight and not be out lifted too badly.

Was very strong at 107k...

Now I compete in bbing at a pitiful sub 80k... Lol roll on the off season and maybe a pl comp...

Can you just dl and squat at these events or you gotta get a total?

If I could Di Deads and squat and just go for biggest lift rather then biggest total that would do me better.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

how many posts do you need to have to become a member of male animal and adult lounge ??


----------



## infernal0988

Ser said:


> Soooo, right here, right now i am going to comfirm something that most of you probably already knew...but i am making it official...
> 
> I AM A FEKKIN IDIOT!!!!
> 
> Was an hour early for event training, i didn't read the text right, soooo was offered to get all the equipment out etc but said i will just leave it...can't wait around as we have Brians niece's b'day party at 3:30 and starting at 2 i just wouldn't be home and changed in time....(normally train for three-ish hours when event training)
> 
> SO, i decided to just go gym and do a dealifting session, now as i said previously i don't DL from the floor for two reasons, most of the sw comps i have entered have been SDDL so no NEED and previous back problems make me scared as that bottom part is where i feel its most likely to go...even lifting empty bar from the floor terrifies me:crying: mg: Last time i tried DL from the floor was around 3 years ago and pb was 125kg.
> 
> BUT, next weeks comp is DL from the floor, have put it off enough and thought lets just do it:scared:
> 
> So i DID just do it:bounce: 150, plus more left in me, am gonna practise two times this coming week, monday and thursday and see what i can get it up to. Comp starting weight is 80kg and then we pick 3 weights, so i have to be knowing what i am capable of....
> 
> One more thing....
> 
> *RROOOWWWAAARRRRRRRR!!!!!! *


you seriously just turned mw o their!


----------



## Ser

Paul.B. said:


> 150 is sh1t hot Ser, good going..


Thank you, sadly, its not good enough...hence me throwing in an extra two dl'ing sessions this week...gotta be better!!



big_jim_87 said:


> Just like me with flat bench...
> 
> After rip I can't mentally go heavy...
> 
> Got over the fear of deads tho after my back injury... Deads well up from pre injury.
> 
> But Im nite a strength athlete so its not necessary for me to be hitting big weights.
> 
> Was thinking about a pl or S.M comp... Maybe try keep U90K for pl as should be strong at this weight and not be out lifted too badly.
> 
> Was very strong at 107k...
> 
> Now I compete in bbing at a pitiful sub 80k... Lol roll on the off season and maybe a pl comp...
> 
> Can you just dl and squat at these events or you gotta get a total?
> 
> If I could Di Deads and squat and just go for biggest lift rather then biggest total that would do me better.


PL is all 3 sweetie, so you gotta bring up your bench or you got nae chance as do i, should i ever go down that route...

With sw there is nothing that requires me to do any bench type movements..but i still do it. As for squatting...well, there hasn't been a squatting event in strong woman since the early naughties....but squats and front squats are deffo helpful for other events in strongman/woman. I reckon you would love strongman, its more fun imo. all that tyre flipping and frame carrying...means there is an actual goal too...and a point is a point, you either lift it or don't, no opinions required



LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> how many posts do you need to have to become a member of male animal and adult lounge ??


Think its at least a thousand..AND have been a member for a year



infernal0988 said:


> you seriously just turned mw o their!


 :lol:


----------



## Ser

Food today has been:

shake

bacon and tattie scone butty at my nana's

shake

handful of haribo tangfastic

portion of donner meat

spicy chicken, chilli, ham and pineapple pizza

Bent down to give my old papa a kiss hello when i went in this morn and have twinged my neck, can't turn my head and i keep forgetting and letting out wee yelps.

Sunday is rest day so i went to see the g/f today, was nice to catch up and chill out for a few hours... :wub:


----------



## flinty90

Ser said:


> Food today has been:
> 
> shake
> 
> bacon and tattie scone butty at my nana's
> 
> shake
> 
> handful of haribo tangfastic
> 
> portion of donner meat
> 
> spicy chicken, chilli, ham and pineapple pizza
> 
> Bent down to give my old papa a kiss hello when i went in this morn and have twinged my neck, can't turn my head and i keep forgetting and letting out wee yelps.
> 
> Sunday is rest day so i went to see the g/f today, was nice to catch up and chill out for a few hours... :wub:


fcukin tangfastics are like little drops of heaven lol... i love em !!!


----------



## Ser

mmmm yeah, i had bought them for the kids.....and then couldn't help myslef when i opened the pack for Fin....i love the cola bottles and the cherry's


----------



## Ser

Just had word that comp is now cancelled...really glad i hadn't booked hotel already, nearly did it on Friday and then got distracted lol..

Bummer! :crying: :crying:

Guess it gives me a chance to recover from all the niggles etc, but am genuinely gutted and wanted just one more comp this year.....i know 6 in 8 months ain't bad, but i still want more.

got to the bottom of something else this morning, this puking thing that i seem to do most mornings...couldn't fathom wth was going on and why felt sh!t most of the day afterwards, putting in sh1t sessions etc...well today was the same, i got up, Bri made me a shake whilst i dressed the kids for school/nursery. As soon as he had left to do the school run i was back feeling floaty stomached, could feel it building, he came home to pick me up and go to gym...had to actually get him to pull over on the main road as i couldn't hold my stomache contents down...

He has been making my morning shakes with milk...milk ALWAYS does this to me, just i always made my own shakes until he took over breaky making. So, now am at the bottom of it, tomorrows will be made with water and i *know* its gonna make all the difference, am actually looking forward to tomorrow now!(still feeling [email protected] even now)


----------



## infernal0988

Ser said:


> Just had word that comp is now cancelled...really glad i hadn't booked hotel already, nearly did it on Friday and then got distracted lol..
> 
> Bummer! :crying: :crying:
> 
> Guess it gives me a chance to recover from all the niggles etc, but am genuinely gutted and wanted just one more comp this year.....i know 6 in 8 months ain't bad, but i still want more.
> 
> got to the bottom of something else this morning, this puking thing that i seem to do most mornings...couldn't fathom wth was going on and why felt sh!t most of the day afterwards, putting in sh1t sessions etc...well today was the same, i got up, Bri made me a shake whilst i dressed the kids for school/nursery. As soon as he had left to do the school run i was back feeling floaty stomached, could feel it building, he came home to pick me up and go to gym...had to actually get him to pull over on the main road as i couldn't hold my stomache contents down...
> 
> He has been making my morning shakes with milk...milk ALWAYS does this to me, just i always made my own shakes until he took over breaky making. So, now am at the bottom of it, tomorrows will be made with water and i *know* its gonna make all the difference, am actually looking forward to tomorrow now!(still feeling [email protected] even now)


AAAAAWWWWW So sorry about the comp SER:sad:


----------



## Ser

Gutted Sweetie, just trying to see it as extra time to prepare for a good year next year


----------



## infernal0988

Ser said:


> Gutted Sweetie, just trying to see it as extra time to prepare for a good year next year


Could you and bri get on skype do you have skype ? I need to talk to you about competing in the UK etc... And i find it easier to talk with actual voices hehe


----------



## W33BAM

Ser said:


> Just had word that comp is now cancelled...really glad i hadn't booked hotel already, nearly did it on Friday and then got distracted lol..
> 
> Bummer! :crying: :crying:
> 
> Guess it gives me a chance to recover from all the niggles etc, but am genuinely gutted and wanted just one more comp this year.....i know 6 in 8 months ain't bad, but i still want more.
> 
> got to the bottom of something else this morning, this puking thing that i seem to do most mornings...couldn't fathom wth was going on and why felt sh!t most of the day afterwards, putting in sh1t sessions etc...well today was the same, i got up, Bri made me a shake whilst i dressed the kids for school/nursery. As soon as he had left to do the school run i was back feeling floaty stomached, could feel it building, he came home to pick me up and go to gym...had to actually get him to pull over on the main road as i couldn't hold my stomache contents down...
> 
> He has been making my morning shakes with milk...milk ALWAYS does this to me, just i always made my own shakes until he took over breaky making. So, now am at the bottom of it, tomorrows will be made with water and i *know* its gonna make all the difference, am actually looking forward to tomorrow now!(still feeling [email protected] even now)


Ser I swear to god I thought I was buying knitting needles as well as a hat their!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hey btw, I'm starting your wee xmas ceramic today..... Preferrred colours??? Multi crimbo'ish types or subtle growdeedupy ones???

That's a pure b!tch about the comp  But as you say, maybe for the best to let you recover and come back witha BOOM! A blessing in disguise maybe.... xx


----------



## W33BAM

infernal0988 said:


> Could you and bri get on skype do you have skype ? I need to talk to you about competing in the UK etc... And i find it easier to talk with actual voices hehe


That old chestnut!!!!

Good work pal, I'm proud!!! :innocent: :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988

W33BAM said:


> That old chestnut!!!!
> 
> Good work pal, I'm proud!!! :innocent: :whistling:


Thank you idk if you have been to my journal but your more then welcome :wub:


----------



## Ser

infernal0988 said:


> Could you and bri get on skype do you have skype ? I need to talk to you about competing in the UK etc... And i find it easier to talk with actual voices hehe


Don't have skype hun, right now we are using netsticks(although that will change in the next couple of weeks, when i decide which company i want to go with) and everytime i write a posts its logging me off:cursing: fekkin driving me nuts these last few days:cursing:



W33BAM said:


> Ser I swear to god I thought I was buying knitting needles as well as a hat their!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hey btw, I'm starting your wee xmas ceramic today..... Preferrred colours??? Multi crimbo'ish types or subtle growdeedupy ones???
> 
> That's a pure b!tch about the comp  But as you say, maybe for the best to let you recover and come back witha BOOM! A blessing in disguise maybe.... xx


Hahahaa, none of that palava from me, i promise!!

Multi crimbo colours...i'm not in any way grown up when it comes to xmas I can't wait to see!!!!!!

I know you are probably right, but i was all built up and excited, good things have come from it though, have started dl'ing from the floor again, am more focused than ever, have started getting things sorted for our own wee training unit, and equipment to go in it...and of couorse, bought some sleeves for stones, instead of ripping my arms to bits and yes, the healing thing, my body is a bit in tatters....so, you know, like it or lump it, there is no comp to do so i will concentrate on healing instead of telling myself that the pain i feel is a lie



W33BAM said:


> That old chestnut!!!!
> 
> Good work pal, I'm proud!!! :innocent: :whistling:


 :thumb:



infernal0988 said:


> Thank you idk if you have been to my journal but your more then welcome :wub:


hjhahhaahahaaa:thumb:


----------



## W33BAM

Ser said:


> Hahahaa, none of that palava from me, i promise!!
> 
> Multi crimbo colours...i'm not in any way grown up when it comes to xmas I can't wait to see!!!!!!
> 
> I know you are probably right, but i was all built up and excited, good things have come from it though, have started dl'ing from the floor again, am more focused than ever, have started getting things sorted for our own wee training unit, and equipment to go in it...and of couorse, bought some sleeves for stones, instead of ripping my arms to bits and yes, the healing thing, my body is a bit in tatters....so, you know, like it or lump it, there is no comp to do so i will concentrate on healing instead of telling myself that the pain i feel is a lie
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> hjhahhaahahaaa:thumb:


Right childlike multi colours it is!!

Hey did you ever get them altas stones sored from the guy up my way????


----------



## Ser

not yet hun, one of the guys putting into the unit has some so am hanging fire until we decide what weight to have them made, no point getting the same as he already has(they will all be kept together) and need to see what the other girlies think too...

Mum and Nana asked what i wanted for xmas and bday yesterday...i said money towards more equipment:bounce: Rams has said he will draw up a design for a conans wheel for me and can bribe Matthew to make it up if i buy the steel...but that guy up your way, the only problem then is getting the fookers back here:lol: Bri all out refuses to even try to fit them in scooby, was thinking we could maybe strap them to Rams roof? :lol: :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Ser said:


> not yet hun, one of the guys putting into the unit has some so am hanging fire until we decide what weight to have them made, no point getting the same as he already has(they will all be kept together) and need to see what the other girlies think too...
> 
> Mum and Nana asked what i wanted for xmas and bday yesterday...i said money towards more equipment:bounce: Rams has said he will draw up a design for a conans wheel for me and can bribe Matthew to make it up if i buy the steel...but that guy up your way, the only problem then is getting the fookers back here:lol: Bri all out refuses to even try to fit them in scooby, was thinking we could maybe strap them to Rams roof? :lol: :lol:


Mind I can get a loan of Johns pick up or a pick up from the farm.... Nothings impossible chick


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> Just had word that comp is now cancelled...really glad i hadn't booked hotel already, nearly did it on Friday and then got distracted lol..
> 
> Bummer! :crying: :crying:
> 
> Guess it gives me a chance to recover from all the niggles etc, but am genuinely gutted and wanted just one more comp this year.....i know 6 in 8 months ain't bad, but i still want more.
> 
> got to the bottom of something else this morning, this puking thing that i seem to do most mornings...couldn't fathom wth was going on and why felt sh!t most of the day afterwards, putting in sh1t sessions etc...well today was the same, i got up, Bri made me a shake whilst i dressed the kids for school/nursery. As soon as he had left to do the school run i was back feeling floaty stomached, could feel it building, he came home to pick me up and go to gym...had to actually get him to pull over on the main road as i couldn't hold my stomache contents down...
> 
> He has been making my morning shakes with milk...milk ALWAYS does this to me, just i always made my own shakes until he took over breaky making. So, now am at the bottom of it, tomorrows will be made with water and i *know* its gonna make all the difference, am actually looking forward to tomorrow now!(still feeling [email protected] even now)


 @weeman will you be a bit more careful with my wifeys shakes :cursing:


----------



## Ser

W33BAM said:


> Mind I can get a loan of Johns pick up or a pick up from the farm.... Nothings impossible chick


 :wub: :wub: aw chicky, you are awesome!! Tell Rams he better hurry up and snap you up cause otherwise....*I* WILL! 



Jay.32 said:


> @weeman will you be a bit more careful with my wifeys shakes :cursing:


Thats it Jay, you tell him! Stinky, p1ssy, milk drinking, ginger cvnt he is:angry:


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> :wub: :wub: aw chicky, you are awesome!! Tell Rams he better hurry up and snap you up cause otherwise....*I* WILL!
> 
> Thats it Jay, you tell him! *Stinky, p1ssy, milk drinking, ginger cvnt he is* :angry:


fckin pmsl :lol:


----------



## W33BAM

Ser said:


> :wub: :wub: aw chicky, you are awesome!! Tell Rams he better hurry up and snap you up cause otherwise....*I* WILL!


Awwwwwweeee :blush:

:wub:

I'm waiting on a leap year chick.... He has 3 and a bit years to panic!! :lol:


----------



## Ser

So today i feel like a whole new person!! No sickness, no feeling [email protected] all day:bounce:

No gym today, spent the day shopping for halloween stuffs

Tonight was spent baking cupcakes and carving pumpkins with the bairns....

Cupcakes will be decorated tomorrow...and here is a pic of the pumpkins, the bat is Fins, the skeleton coming out of pumpkin is Laurens


----------



## Hartman

Wheres the Boobies & Bums Then!?


----------



## Ser

<----my erse is right there:lol:

and my boobies have long gone:crying: but there are plenty of pics in AL(of more than just boobies and botty)...and i will do some progress one's for in here. Thanks for dropping in, keep your eyes peeled...i can be a bit unpredictable, so you nevew know what might pop up in here:devil2:


----------



## Hartman

AL?..... Haha good luck with your training... Yep i'll pop in again, some great banter in here!


----------



## Ser

Thanks sweetie


----------



## Milky

Whats going on in here then ?

does this mean l wont get that coffee now then sweetheart ?


----------



## Ser

Its looking that way babe:cursing:

Feels like am never gonna get my George hug.....its pants!

Then yesterday, there was another comp announced for the first weekend in December...but its in Southampton, too far when its Laurens b'day, wouldn't be fair to drag her all over the country, cooped up in the car on her big day.....so am finished for this year i think(unless something amazing happens lol)

Just gonna chill out, train and improve...and come back next year *hopefully* with a BANG!


----------



## Milky

Ser said:


> Its looking that way babe:cursing:
> 
> Feels like am never gonna get my George hug.....its pants!
> 
> Then yesterday, there was another comp announced for the first weekend in December...but its in Southampton, too far when its Laurens b'day, wouldn't be fair to drag her all over the country, cooped up in the car on her big day.....so am finished for this year i think(unless something amazing happens lol)
> 
> Just gonna chill out, train and improve...and come back next year *hopefully* with a BANG!


It will happen dont you worry xXx


----------



## Ser

I will eventually just come all the way down, grab a coffee, blether and hug and go all the way back home :lol: xxxxx


----------



## dipdabs

@Ser I'm in my car and should be walking to work but I'm preparing myself with some Swedish house mafia to go and rinse all the poor buggers that come in tonight soooo hope your weeks been good so far haven't got time to read! Xxxxx


----------



## Ser

Go make a fortune hun!!

BANG! Club won't know whats hit it!! :bounce:

And stop replying whilst you are driving!!:laugh:


----------



## Ser

Ok, so as comp was cancelled i have decided to hold back on the 6/7 day training....time to heal etc...just gonna stick as much as possible to the push/legs/pull routine...and events at weekends.

Feels weird not being in gym every single day.....

Don't know what my body feels about it.

One thing i DO know is its difficult to keep food intake up if i don't train daily, so my programme may be reviewed if i can't keep up the grub, mental thing...but just how i am. don't know where this will go now as the last two days food intake has been abysmal..... Since i started this journal i have been run off my feet so have mostly been having readymade food, when 'normal' i eat mostly at home but its food i fancy, bacon, burgers, mince, chilli etc....so the take aways aren't 'normal' for everyday, but better than nothing if i am really busy.....

The boys train tomorrow and Friday, but this 3 day thing is messing with my head and my laziness levels....AARRRGGGG!!!!


----------



## winger

As requested, he he.

Here is a video of him interacting with some little girls. Click





.

Here is another video of a different group of kids. Click





.

Most adults are afraid of him. He is 90 lbs and very spry.

One more video of him being close. Click





.


----------



## Ser

My net is playing up and won't let me watch:cursing: Will try again tomorrow...stoopid netsticks whilst i wait for them to set me up with broadband:cursing:

you need to come here with Scott, Lynn and Kalia, your closest are welome too....you can't miss my wedding..i know you both wont come for the engagement(official) party...but you BOTH need to be here for the actual party on the actual big day (oneyear if you listen to Bri, two if you go by me ol) I won't do it if *my twins* aren't present.....if you don't come you got some explaining to do to Bri as to why i won't go ahead.....you got two years, start saving for a great Scottish shindig!!!! I promise to look after you lot well...can't have you guys come to Scotland and not be looked after....

PS, i need an addy to send the official invite to when we get the full details set in stone.....i promise to kind of behave, our parents will be there...so that should re-assure you:lol:


----------



## Ser

also, loving your sig.....very nice


----------



## Ser

My oh my, he is a big boy Winger!!

He is a beauty!! I love him!


----------



## Jay.32

Hows my s*xy wife today xx


----------



## winger

Ser said:


> also, loving your sig.....very nice


I love your avatar...very nice


----------



## Ser

Jay.32 said:


> Hows my s*xy wife today xx


I'm good hot husband, you? Just leaving for the gym when Bri finishes shaving his head...



winger said:


> I love your avatar...very nice


  Thanks babe


----------



## Jay.32

Im good babe... little stressed out but ok..

Bri get a fckin shift on, and stop holding my wife up!!

Its normally us men waiting for the women you tart

xx


----------



## Ser

aw whats wrong sweetie?

I can make that stress allllllll better:devil2:


----------



## Guest

That pitbull is a right softie  Love it


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> aw whats wrong sweetie?
> 
> I can make that stress allllllll better:devil2:


just thinking of you de-stresses me babe :lol:

My tenants have done a runner from my house... so trying to find new tenants,,, and good ones.

xx


----------



## Ser

ahh, not so good! hope they haven't made a mess/caused damage. Always hard to find folk who will look after the place..

Do you do furnished or unfurnished?

I take it you have their deposit?

Get The Welshies from Team Taffy to post on their fb pages, incase anyone they know is looking for a place, and add some pics to the ad


----------



## Ser

Ok, so today was leg day...

No free squatting as some guy got to the rack before us...no matter.

Front and back squats on the v squat, managed 200k on fronts!! next week i WILL get 240...this isn't up for discussion:laugh:

leg extentions ss'd with ham curls

Have also had TWO, thats right..TWO naps today, guess i must be growing:bounce: Injuries already feel alot better, just from having a few days rest.

Food has been...

shake and some toast

a coffee

chilli con carne n rice

mince n mash

pork medallions and eggs

Will have steak n egg before bed(i hope)

Tomorrow is back day..i LOVE back day!! WOOP WOOP! Can't wait till morning

I got my chiropractor tomorrow around noon...now, should i train before? Or after appointment?


----------



## Hartman

Impressive numbers!


----------



## Ser

Nah, i think the machine makes it possible, i don't free squat anywhere near that (yet!, Granted, only had one squatting session in ages, but still...)


----------



## infernal0988

Ser said:


> Nah, i think the machine makes it possible, i don't free squat anywhere near that (yet!, Granted, only had one squatting session in ages, but still...)


You can squat hehehe on my face :devil2:


----------



## flinty90

infernal0988 said:


> You can squat hehehe on my face :devil2:


WHY SO VULGAR !!!! 

glad things are going well in here chick, will try and catch up soon.. i text bri other day but no answer fcukin bumberclaat lol XX


----------



## Ser

infernal0988 said:


> You can squat hehehe on my face :devil2:


I might just practise form above ya face....i can only imagine if i ever got to a 200k free squat it might not be pleasant under there(i might either p1ss or sh1t meself) :lol:



flinty90 said:


> WHY SO VULGAR !!!!
> 
> glad things are going well in here chick, will try and catch up soon.. i text bri other day but no answer fcukin bumberclaat lol XX


haha, you do realise who's journal you are in babe? vulgarity is par for the course in here... :devil2:

He is a plum, will send you MY number, cause he can be a dingbat! Saw in your journal that you ain't in killie this week(was it somewhere near Bristol?) Let me know when you wanna train when you are up here next.....since you ain't here sweetie, let me tell ya what you are missing, cold days, cold frosty nights, a wee bit of flooding and lots of grey heavy skies....windy at points, and that is the killer.


----------



## flinty90

Ser said:


> I might just practise form above ya face....i can only imagine if i ever got to a 200k free squat it might not be pleasant under there(i might either p1ss or sh1t meself) :lol:
> 
> haha, you do realise who's journal you are in babe? vulgarity is par for the course in here... :devil2:
> 
> He is a plum, will send you MY number, cause he can be a dingbat! Saw in your journal that you ain't in killie this week(was it somewhere near Bristol?) Let me know when you wanna train when you are up here next.....since you ain't here sweetie, let me tell ya what you are missing, cold days, cold frosty nights, a wee bit of flooding and lots of grey heavy skies....windy at points, and that is the killer.


lol thanks i only left there this morning chick... anyway i text him other day to say i would love to try and get a session with ya but its not happened :sad: i am really sad about it as i really wanted to meet you guys...

anyway i may be back up in carlisle soon for another job, so when i am what i will do is stop over for a weekend and come and have a play with ya ... hows that...XX

sorry i didnt get chance this time though but its definitely on my thigs i really need to happen list XXXXXX


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> ahh, not so good! hope they haven't made a mess/caused damage. Always hard to find folk who will look after the place..
> 
> Do you do furnished or unfurnished?
> 
> I take it you have their deposit?
> 
> Get The Welshies from Team Taffy to post on their fb pages, incase anyone they know is looking for a place, and add some pics to the ad


No theres no Damage thank God.. Just a days work there touching up paint work etc. They're supposed to give a months notice, so im keeping there Bond money to cover that. Its unfurnished hun. I got a new possible tenant viewing it Sunday evening!! I hope she's not good looking :lol:

xx


----------



## Ser

Great that you already got a possible new tenant, rubbish at having to touch up...i aint too keen on decorating, yet i always end up the one decorating for all the family...

Food today:

shake

few bacon butties

shake

out for a massive burger with chilli con carne on top and a whole pile of chips:drool:

5 eggs

Back day was rubbish today:angry:

Dl 140kg for reps, then just lost it mentally...couldn't get back to being focused, stomped around a wee bit but 160 wasn't going anywhere:cursing:

done a few bicep curls and some cable work, but was still just p1ssed off bout my deads....am not even counting it as a session, will re-do at start of next week, that sh1t ain't beating me...

So anyways, pics taken today:


----------



## flinty90

Ser said:


> Great that you already got a possible new tenant, rubbish at having to touch up...i aint too keen on decorating, yet i always end up the one decorating for all the family...
> 
> Food today:
> 
> shake
> 
> few bacon butties
> 
> shake
> 
> out for a massive burger with chilli con carne on top and a whole pile of chips:drool:
> 
> 5 eggs
> 
> Back day was rubbish today:angry:
> 
> Dl 140kg for reps, then just lost it mentally...couldn't get back to being focused, stomped around a wee bit but 160 wasn't going anywhere:cursing:
> 
> done a few bicep curls and some cable work, but was still just p1ssed off bout my deads....am not even counting it as a session, will re-do at start of next week, that sh1t ain't beating me...
> 
> So anyways, pics taken today:


FFS can you still not work out how to use that treadmill properly babe lol XXX looking sweet mega sexy power :wub:


----------



## Milky

You look fu*king awesome sweet, really impressed.


----------



## dtlv

Ser said:


> Great that you already got a possible new tenant, rubbish at having to touch up...i aint too keen on decorating, yet i always end up the one decorating for all the family...
> 
> Food today:
> 
> shake
> 
> few bacon butties
> 
> shake
> 
> out for a massive burger with chilli con carne on top and a whole pile of chips:drool:
> 
> 5 eggs
> 
> Back day was rubbish today:angry:
> 
> Dl 140kg for reps, then just lost it mentally...couldn't get back to being focused, stomped around a wee bit but 160 wasn't going anywhere:cursing:
> 
> done a few bicep curls and some cable work, but was still just p1ssed off bout my deads....am not even counting it as a session, will re-do at start of next week, that sh1t ain't beating me...
> 
> So anyways, pics taken today:


Something in the air today - lost my focus too, and was also an upper body/back day - just found myself completely disinterested mid session and quit... think it's the weather and time of year, always find motivation for anything other than lying in bed difficult in the winter :lol:

Anyway you look awesome in your pics Ser, very hawt!


----------



## Ser

flinty90 said:


> FFS can you still not work out how to use that treadmill properly babe lol XXX looking sweet mega sexy power :wub:


that treadmill is 'known' as the strip down spot...if someone is using it when someone who is prep'ing comes down to be looked at, they move off of it and use another:laugh: Very kind of them(being as most of them don't compete!) but i think its funny that everyone knows thats what its actually there for:lol:



Milky said:


> You look fu*king awesome sweet, really impressed.


I'm not, i look like a bag of balls atm cause last few weeks been busy and all takeaways...those are my fat and watery pics(for my usual)...and i am suspicious of a monthly water problem...even though i don't 'come off' so i don't have periods at all, i am suspicious i may still hold slight water when i 'would' be due...



dtlv said:


> Something in the air today - lost my focus too, and was also an upper body/back day - just found myself completely disinterested mid session and quit... think it's the weather and time of year, always find motivation for anything other than lying in bed difficult in the winter :lol:
> 
> Anyway you look awesome in your pics Ser, very hawt!


normally when i lose it, i go for a chat with myself, rip myself a new ersehole...today it didn't work...nothing worked so i just gave up...and that p1ssed me off even more:cursing: Got to the point Bri didn't even take the p1ss, i have spent most of the rest of today staring blankly at the lappy and being very quiet(read that as disappointed in myself)

Tomorrow is a fresh day for us both sweetie:bounce:

This weekend will be mostly *cough* cardio *cough* Anniversary weekend, hotel booked.....it might get a bit messy:lol:

Thanks for the compliments guys...just wanna improve my strength, but thought i would take some pics as i had promised...


----------



## robc1985

Ser said:


> Great that you already got a possible new tenant, rubbish at having to touch up...i aint too keen on decorating, yet i always end up the one decorating for all the family...
> 
> Food today:
> 
> shake
> 
> few bacon butties
> 
> shake
> 
> out for a massive burger with chilli con carne on top and a whole pile of chips:drool:
> 
> 5 eggs
> 
> Back day was rubbish today:angry:
> 
> Dl 140kg for reps, then just lost it mentally...couldn't get back to being focused, stomped around a wee bit but 160 wasn't going anywhere:cursing:
> 
> done a few bicep curls and some cable work, but was still just p1ssed off bout my deads....am not even counting it as a session, will re-do at start of next week, that sh1t ain't beating me...
> 
> So anyways, pics taken today:


Bloody hell!!!!!


----------



## Ser

??? I know, am sh1t...fekkin raging with myself now...want to go back down as suddenly, at nearly midnight i got the rage back:cursing:


----------



## robc1985

Ser said:


> ??? I know, am sh1t...fekkin raging with myself now...want to go back down as suddenly, at nearly midnight i got the rage back:cursing:


I'm saying bloody hell to pics. Look great!


----------



## Ser

haha! Thanks...really am just still in a huff with myself:lol: Sorry, i read the quote of my own words and got angry at myself again....

Thank you, after a while of eating sh1t i thought...as having a bad day, post me at my not so good! you are all supposed to say stuff like 'oh well, its a good starting point' etc, you ain't supposed to compliment the low point:laugh:

Given me a wee ego stroke though folks, now am gonna be posting pics all over the place:lol: Head be so big i won't fit through doorways etc....like a female Stewey from Family Guy's proportions:lol: right now am lying in bed and just woke Bri up to look at my double bi.....hahhaahahaa(i didn't really, but now am thinking i might:laugh: )


----------



## PaulB

You're funny Ser, got a good sense of humour. Double bi lol


----------



## Ser

I try lol, if you can't laugh at yourself...then you really need to remove the stick from ya anus!!  thats my theory and i'm sticking to it...or maybe i'm just such a doofus that i can't help but laugh at my dingbattedness:tongue:


----------



## Ser

Oh, and i actually love a ginger....i *gotta* have a sense of humour(and no sense of smell) :lol:


----------



## dtlv

Ser said:


> haha! Thanks...really am just still in a huff with myself:lol: Sorry, i read the quote of my own words and got angry at myself again....
> 
> Thank you, after a while of eating sh1t i thought...as having a bad day, post me at my not so good! you are all supposed to say stuff like 'oh well, its a good starting point' etc, you ain't supposed to compliment the low point:laugh:
> 
> Given me a wee ego stroke though folks, now am gonna be posting pics all over the place:lol: Head be so big i won't fit through doorways etc....like a female Stewey from Family Guy's proportions:lol: right now am lying in bed and just woke Bri up to look at my double bi.....hahhaahahaa(i didn't really, but now am thinking i might:laugh: )


I can imagine Bri being woken up from his peaceful restful sleep to be forced to watch your bicep flexing... bet he was delighted :lol:

Know what you mean about being annoyed at bailing on a session - just couldn't rest after doing so with mine so just completed it by doing a delts session at 12.30 in the garden - cold and wet, but feel better for it - quite a cool feeling actually doing hang clean presses outside in the rain just after midnight and thinking "I bet no other fcuker is doing this right now" :lol:


----------



## Ser

I DID consider going into the garden and getting down to it as best i could:lol: then i opened the back door...fekkin freezin out there...and p1ssing down, so came back to bed:lol:

As for Bri.....well:lol: Not too amused:lol: i even done some leg separating....cause i is fancy:laugh:


----------



## Ser

MWAHAHAHAAAA, not that kind of leg separating! Just read my post back and realised how that sounded!!!

I meant genuine bb'ing leg separation:laugh:


----------



## dtlv

Ser said:


> MWAHAHAHAAAA, not that kind of leg separating! Just read my post back and realised how that sounded!!!
> 
> I meant genuine bb'ing leg separation:laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: lmao, sure Ser, of course that's all you meant :lol:


----------



## Ser

I'm on a ban for tonight as far as 'that' is concerned...got a BIG night tomorrow...oh the anniversary pressies we give to each other:lol:

Without a good seeing to, add the excitement of the unknown...and i can't sleep! He is lying here beside me and its an actual struggle not to plant my cvnt down on his fly-catching gob! He of course, is sleeping like a baby:cursing:

I am like a kid on xmas eve....waiting to see what my surprise is!

Think legs might be out of my routine till the end of next week....given that i know him and what he is capable of arranging....my g/f texted tonight and said she was free on saturday, as far as i am aware(lol) we are having a meal, going to flicks and 'spending some quality time together'...i told her it was our night etc....but i can't help but feel we will have 'guests' :w00t:

All i can think of is humping right now, as soon as i am cut of...well it just makes me need more...basket knows how to play me:angry:

Am leaving wee wet patches all over the bed....and feel highly strung...fekkin build up ggrrrrrr!!!


----------



## 25434

Morning, just in to say have a great time with whatever is planned for you. 

Was reading how you were flexing your biceps in bed, well, I just did mine too and well, errrmm...sorta wishing I hadn't bothered cos it was very underwhelming...:laugh: .....have a great great day....


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> Great that you already got a possible new tenant, rubbish at having to touch up...i aint too keen on decorating, yet i always end up the one decorating for all the family...
> 
> Food today:
> 
> shake
> 
> few bacon butties
> 
> shake
> 
> out for a massive burger with chilli con carne on top and a whole pile of chips:drool:
> 
> 5 eggs
> 
> Back day was rubbish today:angry:
> 
> Dl 140kg for reps, then just lost it mentally...couldn't get back to being focused, stomped around a wee bit but 160 wasn't going anywhere:cursing:
> 
> done a few bicep curls and some cable work, but was still just p1ssed off bout my deads....am not even counting it as a session, will re-do at start of next week, that sh1t ain't beating me...
> 
> So anyways, pics taken today:


wow... putting my love for you aside ser.. on a serious note, you look amazing! your condition and genetics are awsome.

Cant belive you look like that with out strict Diet.

x


----------



## Ser

:blush: thanks babe:wub:

Today, food had been a few slices of toast with loads of butter on..mmmm

A portion of 5 chicken selects from Mc D's

On way to cinema so no doubt be some nacho's a hotdog and some pop corn

Hotel is ok, room is a bit small, but its nice They gave us an ironing board and iron in our room...don't they know we buy our clothes too small so we just stretch the creases out:confused1: Do i look like the kind of girl who irons???? :angry: think am a bit offended tbh:wink:


----------



## Ser

ok, can't remember yesterdays food...def not what it sould have been was celebrating so not too bothered!

Todays food:

Eggs benedict

nacho's (at the cinema)

big bag of bacon frazzle type things(but asda own make(at cimena for second film)

chicken fried rice, chips, curry sauce

chicken chow mein

Not long in, got back just in time to go watch the local fireworks display...nice!! :thumb: we went for breaky, went to the cinema, went for more food and then went back to the cinema for a second film, then headed back home and caught the fireworks together

Cold and hungy, went to chinese en route home...being as everything at home was frozen n dingbat here forgot to take stuff out for us getting home...lol.

Lots of cardio this weekend, lots of junk food too...

Had a great time, pics will be in AL as soon as we have time to blur peoples distinguishing bits out...


----------



## Ser

ok, can't remember yesterdays food...def not what it sould have been was celebrating so not too bothered!

Todays food:

Eggs benedict

nacho's (at the cinema)

big bag of bacon frazzle type things(but asda own make(at cimena for second film)

chicken fried rice, chips, curry sauce

chicken chow mein

Not long in, got back just in time to go watch the local fireworks display...nice!! :thumb: we went for breaky, went to the cinema, went for more food and then went back to the cinema for a second film, then headed back home and caught the fireworks together

Cold and hungy, went to chinese en route home...being as everything at home was frozen n dingbat here forgot to take stuff out for us getting home...lol.

Lots of cardio this weekend, lots of junk food too...

Had a great time, pics will be in AL as soon as we have time to blur peoples distinguishing bits out...


----------



## infernal0988

Omfg when i bulk again im gonna eat so much damn bacon !


----------



## Ser

Tbf, i love the stuff! 

Also, i USUALLY have bacon with eggs....whole eggs...the only time i do egg whites are in meringues:devil2:


----------



## infernal0988

Ser said:


> Tbf, i love the stuff!
> 
> Also, i USUALLY have bacon with eggs....whole eggs...the only time i do egg whites are in meringues:devil2:


FFsake dammit lol


----------



## Ser

Keep telling all you lot, strongman/woman is where its at!! Shame none of you listen:crying:

no cardio, real food, and most importantly....on comp day...no opinions!! You either do it or don't! :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Ser said:


> Keep telling all you lot, strongman/woman is where its at!! Shame none of you listen:crying:
> 
> no cardio, real food, and most importantly....on comp day...no opinions!! You either do it or don't! :whistling:


Can't fault the logic


----------



## Ser

don't you DARE call me clever.... :angry: I'm a secret blonde dontcha know?? :confused1:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PaulB

There's method in your madness..


----------



## Ser

you can find method in a box of eph fuelled frogs?? even *I* don't 'get' me.....


----------



## PaulB

Ok youre just a crazy biatch then lol...Meant in the nicest possible way of course


----------



## Ser

thats a compliment hun, dinnae worry:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Morning wifey.. missed you over the weekend babe, but I can see you had lots of fun :thumbup1: @weeman thank you for treating my wife to a little party :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> Morning wifey.. missed you over the weekend babe, but I can see you had lots of fun :thumbup1: @weeman thank you for treating my wife to a little party :thumb:


Oi ! What about me


----------



## Ser

Jay.32 said:


> Morning wifey.. missed you over the weekend babe, but I can see you had lots of fun :thumbup1: @weeman thank you for treating my wife to a little party :thumb:


Missed you too hub, you should have come to my party:wink:



Tommy10 said:


> Oi ! What about me


Can i watch??


----------



## Tommy10

Ser said:


> Missed you too hub, you should have come to my party:wink:
> 
> Can i watch??


Only if u being ur strap on 

You can " peg " us


----------



## Ser

DEAL!! :thumb:

Leaving right now...won't be long:wub:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Only if u being ur strap on
> 
> You can " peg " us


 :w00t:


----------



## Jay.32

Tommy10 said:


> Oi ! What about me


missed you to Tommy darling xx


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> Missed you too hub, you should have come to my party:wink:
> 
> I wish!!! but by the end of 2013... it will happen, thats my target.. :wink:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Ser said:


> ok, can't remember yesterdays food...def not what it sould have been was celebrating so not too bothered!
> 
> Todays food:
> 
> Eggs benedict
> 
> nacho's (at the cinema)
> 
> big bag of bacon frazzle type things(but asda own make(at cimena for second film)
> 
> chicken fried rice, chips, curry sauce
> 
> chicken chow mein
> 
> Not long in, got back just in time to go watch the local fireworks display...nice!! :thumb: we went for breaky, went to the cinema, went for more food and then went back to the cinema for a second film, then headed back home and caught the fireworks together
> 
> Cold and hungy, went to chinese en route home...being as everything at home was frozen n dingbat here forgot to take stuff out for us getting home...lol.
> 
> Lots of cardio this weekend, lots of junk food too...
> 
> *Had a great time, pics will be in AL as soon as we have time to blur peoples distinguishing bits out...*


Damn, I need to get my post count up into the 1000's, im missing out :whistling:


----------



## Ser

and also be here a year:whistling:


----------



## Ben_Dover

By the time im up to 1000 it will be about 5 years


----------



## Ser

:whistling:

:wink:


----------



## PaulB

Ben_Dover said:


> Damn, I need to get my post count up into the 1000's, im missing out :whistling:


Go to the welcome lounge, skip back a thousand posts and say hi to them all. Job done....Sers naughty pics await.


----------



## Ser

right, so today was chest and tri's...i gave it my all on chest...but rushed through tri's as had to go get Lauren from school, shoulders will have to wait till tomorrow:rolleyes:

Food, well, i haven't been eating enough, so refuse to set foot on the scales incase they say i am lighter...don't think i am, but scared to look....just incase:sneaky2:

Fish, chips and beans

Shake

full pack of pork chops, mash and carrots, parsnips and turnip(swede)

will have another shake before bed and maybe some eggs

Got a few reps of that 85k bench press today, so am well chuffed with myself. Damn it feels heavy! Have to stop talking myself out of it mid rep though...today was a mental struggle more than a physical one i think, lowering it i was thinking '****, its heavy'...when i should have been thinking 'FEK, i will do this easy'

My head is my own worst enemy:cursing:


----------



## Guest

Ben_Dover said:


> By the time im up to 1000 it will be about 5 years


Give me your account for a couple of days, soon sort that out ! lol I appear to be good at racking up post counts without really trying..... I do it on any forum I join...

I'm starting to believe those people who said I was full of sh!t now !!!


----------



## Tommy10

Ser said:


> right, so today was chest and tri's...i gave it my all on chest...but rushed through tri's as had to go get Lauren from school, shoulders will have to wait till tomorrow:rolleyes:
> 
> Food, well, i haven't been eating enough, so refuse to set foot on the scales incase they say i am lighter...don't think i am, but scared to look....just incase:sneaky2:
> 
> Fish, chips and beans
> 
> Shake
> 
> full pack of pork chops, mash and carrots, parsnips and turnip(swede)
> 
> will have another shake before bed and maybe some eggs
> 
> Got a few reps of that 85k bench press today, so am well chuffed with myself. Damn it feels heavy! Have to stop talking myself out of it mid rep though...today was a mental struggle more than a physical one i think, lowering it i was thinking '****, its heavy'...when i should have been thinking 'FEK, i will do this easy'
> 
> *My head is my own worst enemy:cursing:[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ^^^ and your best asset :thumb:


----------



## Ser

Tommy10 said:


> ^^^ and your best asset :thumb:


 :confused1: I thought it was my ass:confused1:

:lol:

you are of course right T, made me feel a bit better...so have went and made my self some fillet steak and eggs:thumb: Thank you:wub:


----------



## Tommy10

Ser said:


> :confused1: I thought it was my ass:confused1:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> you are of course right T, made me feel a bit better...so have went and made my self some fillet steak and eggs:thumb: Thank you:wub:


Mmmmmmm


----------



## Ser

Was that bout my ass or the steak:lol:

todays food was as follows:

shake

couple of tattie scones

shake

at mams for dinner, so HUGE plate of macaroni, garlic bread and potato croquettes

340g steak and chips

Did shoulders and tri's today at gym, paying for not fitting shoulders it in yesterday:angry:

No pb's but suitably sore during and after training

Legs tomorrow apparently...well, might just have left the iron on and shift it a day forward, think am coming down with something:cursing: niece ill, been up most of last night with sweating, thus having to change sheets multiple times and super sore throat....you can fek right off if you think you are getting me Mr bug! Fek ya!


----------



## winger

Ser said:


> Was that bout my ass or the steak:lol:
> 
> todays food was as follows:
> 
> shake
> 
> couple of tattie scones
> 
> shake
> 
> at mams for dinner, so HUGE plate of macaroni, garlic bread and potato croquettes
> 
> 340g steak and chips
> 
> Did shoulders and tri's today at gym, paying for not fitting shoulders it in yesterday:angry:
> 
> No pb's but suitably sore during and after training
> 
> Legs tomorrow apparently...well, might just have left the iron on and shift it a day forward, think am coming down with something:cursing: niece ill, been up most of last night with sweating, thus having to change sheets multiple times and super sore throat....you can fek right off if you think you are getting me Mr bug! Fek ya!


I hope you heal up ASAP.

I wonder if the sore throat is something totally different?..


----------



## flinty90

morning super ser . hope your not feeling too bad today xxx


----------



## 25434

Morning, quick swoosh by...85kg bench press....oh lawwwwwd! I can only dream bout that...1 rep of 55 is my best so far...and I had to have surgery to put my eyeballs back in afterwards...have a great day...


----------



## Ser

winger said:


> I hope you heal up ASAP.
> 
> I wonder if the sore throat is something totally different?..


Throat seems to have mostly sorted itself out! Maybe it was just dry due to my heavy snores?


----------



## Ser

flinty90 said:


> morning super ser . hope your not feeling too bad today xxx


Morning hotstuff! I'm feeling ok Kids are on holiday from school til Tuesday, Bri's dad came and got them earlier so am resting and napping my way through the afternoon...tell ya, i could get used to this:laugh: decided to miss the gym today and go tom/sat instead. Doms are out in force this morn, which is nice



Flubs said:


> Morning, quick swoosh by...85kg bench press....oh lawwwwwd! I can only dream bout that...1 rep of 55 is my best so far...and I had to have surgery to put my eyeballs back in afterwards...have a great day...


Afternoon chicky, glad you dropped by! Keep pushing with the bench, you are doing awesome! As for the eyes, handy they got their own wee sockets, just get a fellow gym body to pop em back in for ya:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

I love you wifey....x

that is all


----------



## Ser

:blush: :wub:


----------



## Ser

hmmm...food today has been worse than bad:crying: I don't think this not training everyday thing is working for me:rolleyes: the days i don't train i have no motivation to eat at all...will see it through for a wee bit longer before i make a final decision...

todays food: sirloin steak on a roll with cheese

shake

sirloin braised with chips

then went to cinema,

2 packs of asda thai vegi crackers

and thats it....

detrimental i know:cursing:

No stims as per usual, but no appetite and nothing to blame it on other than my own self....hoping things fall into place, cause only training 3 days p/w and event training 1 day p/w should give me healing time...AARRGGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## George-Bean

I struggle not to train everyday, it really is an issue for me. I regard non training days as wasted opportunity lol


----------



## Ser

i also have this issue, i have spent the best part of the last year only having a Sunday off, with the odd time where i have given in and trained then also:rolleyes:

To suddenly go to the push/legs/pull thing...well, my body is wondering wtf is going on...and my appetite is definitely taking a hit! I am more concerned bout the appetite and how to keep me getting my food in than the training regime itself.....ach, this sucks ass:angry:

TRYING to use this as healing time....but its playing on me mentally, its also affecting my sleeping pattern

:blink:


----------



## George-Bean

ya, I trained like a looney yesterday, legs, 2 hours extreme. (I been off with a bad back for a couple of weeks and am just hitting it heavy again), I could not sleep after, last nite was tossing and turning, then in my journal I got all the "told you so" comments hehehe, I know they are right ;-)


----------



## Ser

Told ya so... :whistling:

:lol:

On training days i am fine, both with appetite and sleep...but non training days are def becoming an issue...

Hope your injury is better, nothing more frustrating:cursing:


----------



## George-Bean

I feel on top of everything now, was just a bad back that lasted for a couple of weeks, coughed as I was getting out of the car, lol, how ironic eh? I'm never sick from work but this put me off work for two weeks, first week was aweful, thought I was gonna have to pee in a bottle in bed the first couple of days ;-D All good now though and feel like a God ;-D


----------



## Ser

I know the back injury well...i have also recovered well...glad to hear you are on top of it also


----------



## flinty90

look you pair of fcukers.. training is only a tiny piece of the puzzle in all this. when you get to the gym. hit it hard as you do. hit it heavy. as you do. eat well to fuel these session as you do. then rest to grow reeesst goddammit and be happy of the rest you do not grow in the gym... you grow in the kitchen and in that w4nkin pit when your eyes are shut...lol.. its very frustrating i know. but you are just going to have to find something else to occupy non training time..

as with everything in life addiction is a bad thing.. training all hours god sends is the same.. xxx love ya both..


----------



## Tommy10

flinty90 said:


> look you pair of fcukers.. training is only a tiny piece of the puzzle in all this. when you get to the gym. hit it hard as you do. hit it heavy. as you do. eat well to fuel these session as you do. then rest to grow reeesst goddammit and be happy of the rest you do not grow in the gym... you grow in the kitchen and in that w4nkin pit when your eyes are shut...lol.. its very frustrating i know. but you are just going to have to find something else to occupy non training time..
> 
> as with everything in life addiction is a bad thing.. training all hours god sends is the same.. xxx love ya both..


.... Annnnnd breathe.....


----------



## Ser

I know, but the three day thing is playing with my head..and i am losing motivation when i am the gym:rolleyes: yesterdays back session was so pants that i almost cried with frustration...still have DOMS but for my chosen sport i need to be getting and staying stong!

Have further discussed this with Bri yesterday and he has noticed a difference...soooo, will see what next week brings, i NEED to find my mojo so might go back to my old training routine!

Bri's mam kept the kids last night and the night before, we have spent lots of nice time together, going to cinema, having nice meals just the two of us and last night we snuggled up with a movie and a wee drink. Sleeping late both mornings, not having to rush around, been a good bit of 'downtime' we have even done some romantic, loving stuffs:wub:


----------



## infernal0988

Ser said:


> I know, but the three day thing is playing with my head..and i am losing motivation when i am the gym:rolleyes: yesterdays back session was so pants that i almost cried with frustration...still have DOMS but for my chosen sport i need to be getting and staying stong!
> 
> Have further discussed this with Bri yesterday and he has noticed a difference...soooo, will see what next week brings, i NEED to find my mojo so might go back to my old training routine!
> 
> Bri's mam kept the kids last night and the night before, we have spent lots of nice time together, going to cinema, having nice meals just the two of us and last night we snuggled up with a movie and a wee drink. Sleeping late both mornings, not having to rush around, been a good bit of 'downtime' we have even done some romantic, loving stuffs:wub:


Well Ser here is my honest view your bodyfat is low all year around, so basically to give you a good boost you should maybe bulk & not worry to much about fat gain for a wee while. Im taking bulking for maybe 2 or 3 months then cutting again.  All the best loads of love Marc


----------



## Ser

It doesn't matter what I eat, I don't get fat....the last pics are probably me at my 'softest'

Frustrates the sh1t out of Brian :lol: look at my diet haha


----------



## Ser

It doesn't matter what I eat, I don't get fat....the last pics are probably me at my 'softest'

Frustrates the sh1t out of Brian :lol: look at my diet haha


----------



## flinty90

Ser said:


> I know, but the three day thing is playing with my head..and i am losing motivation when i am the gym:rolleyes: yesterdays back session was so pants that i almost cried with frustration...still have DOMS but for my chosen sport i need to be getting and staying stong!
> 
> Have further discussed this with Bri yesterday and he has noticed a difference...soooo, will see what next week brings, i NEED to find my mojo so might go back to my old training routine!
> 
> Bri's mam kept the kids last night and the night before, we have spent lots of nice time together, going to cinema, having nice meals just the two of us and last night we snuggled up with a movie and a wee drink. Sleeping late both mornings, not having to rush around, been a good bit of 'downtime' we have even done some romantic, loving stuffs:wub:


Now that i love to read chick XX good on ya both


----------



## infernal0988

Ser said:


> It doesn't matter what I eat, I don't get fat....the last pics are probably me at my 'softest'
> 
> Frustrates the sh1t out of Brian :lol: look at my diet haha


Have you tried the seefood diet you see food and you eat it? LOL :laugh: Nah but seriously i have a similar problem if i eat burgers and babs and pizza sh!t food and candy all the time i turn really skinny! But if i eat healthy i gain weight...


----------



## Ser

flinty90 said:


> Now that i love to read chick XX good on ya both


Had a nice couple of days...now the kids are back and its back to the usual chaos:lol:



infernal0988 said:


> Have you tried the seefood diet you see food and you eat it? LOL :laugh: Nah but seriously i have a similar problem if i eat burgers and babs and pizza sh!t food and candy all the time i turn really skinny! But if i eat healthy i gain weight...


I eat as i wish, as long as i have a high enough protein count. Don't count amounts of anything other than protein...and i come from a family of big eaters...so my plate is always loaded


----------



## infernal0988

Btw you have not seen my latest pics have you Ser?  Iv posted up a few of em over the pages


----------



## Ser

Have had a few days kid free and have spent the time with Bri, am trying to catch up on journals...will get there...at some point sweetie:laugh:


----------



## dipdabs

U been too busy [email protected] haven't u! Lol.


----------



## Ser

:lol: yes, kind of:innocent:

:devil2:


----------



## Ser

:lol: yes, kind of:innocent:

:devil2:


----------



## Jay.32

G morning wifey... I had weekend giving all my time to the kids... cinema etc and now im absolutly fckin knackered.. its nice to be back in work for a rest

x


----------



## Ser

Jay.32 said:


> G morning wifey... I had weekend giving all my time to the kids... cinema etc and now im absolutly fckin knackered.. its nice to be back in work for a rest
> 
> x


Morning sweetie:wub: Sound slike a fun weekend!  what did you go see at the cinema?

We got our wee ones back on saturday evening, it took all of five minutes before they talked so much that my ears peeled off:laugh: Been a good weekend all round by the sounds of it:bounce:

Enjoy the peace and quiet of being at work, the kids don't go back to school till tomorrow up here, and its p1ssing down...i see a day of them snapping at each other and fighting....


----------



## infernal0988

Morning Ser! So whats on the agenda today?


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> Morning sweetie:wub: Sound slike a fun weekend!  what did you go see at the cinema?
> 
> We got our wee ones back on saturday evening, it took all of five minutes before they talked so much that my ears peeled off:laugh: Been a good weekend all round by the sounds of it:bounce:
> 
> Enjoy the peace and quiet of being at work, the kids don't go back to school till tomorrow up here, and its p1ssing down...i see a day of them snapping at each other and fighting....


we watched Paranorman.. was funny!!! yeah about 8pm last night I wanted a bit peace and grown up chill out time lol... but they wernt having any of it... in the end I just went in the other room to watch tv... and I could hear Lucy in the back round shouting ( will you just be quiet for 5 mins!!!! ) :lol:

Then at 5am this morning I could feel someone climbing over me.... it was my 3 yr old climbing in the middle of us kicking the blanket off every 5 mins.. :cursing:


----------



## 25434

Hello there, just swooshing in to pass on my advice and...errr....humm....scratch, scratch, dum di dum....'ang on...'ang on...don't mooooove don't EVEN try to breath...

nope...sod...nothings coming through here...sigh.....errrrmm...okay, okay, gimme a few weeks and I'll get there with the advice thing:no:...what? where did that come from...cheeky bugger... :whistling:

Ser...I wish I could add something here but I can't...always wishing you well though...and wondering if you have tried....hummm...errmmm...okay..gonna say this realfastnowjustincaseit'spants.....

Staring at yourself in the mirror and repeating "I am a tigger, I mean tiger" several times? just asking thazzall...cos....cos...it works for me...honest...


----------



## Ser

Tigger is better...here is an actual fact of my life....all my nieces and nephews call me 'aunty tigger' cause of my 'bounce' :lol: Seriously, i didn't even push them in that direction...its been that way for....ehhh....nearly 20 years!:laugh:

You should take note from this Mrs....cause you are one too! Who would have thought i wasn't the only one after all? except you make me look like dying Tigger, a lazy version of our family Tigger:angry: STOP making me look bad:lol:

:lol:

The wonderful thing about tiggers

Is tiggers are wonderful things!

Their tops are made out of rubber

Their bottoms are made out of springs!

They're bouncy, trouncy, flouncy, pouncy

Fun, fun, fun, fun, fun!

But the most wonderful thing about tiggers is

I'm the only one

Tiggers are cuddly fellas

Tiggers are awfully sweet

Ev'ryone el-us is jealous

That's why I repeat... and repeat

The wonderful thing about tiggers

Is tiggers are marvelous claps!

They're loaded with vim and vigor

They love to leap in your laps!

They're jumpy, bumpy, clumpy, thumpy

Fun, fun, fun, fun, fun!

But the most wonderful thing about tiggers is

I'm the only one

I-I-I'm , the only... oof!

I finks i have founds me family, turns out i am not the only one after all:wub:


----------



## Ser

I have decided to just have a bit of time...cause clearly something is a miss somewhere...my mental sis is being a bit mental...and think it MIGHT be having a 'thing' As well as having a good time last wee while and the kids being on holiday, so gymtime isn't as easy

Anyways, coffee morn at nursery tomorrow, last year they talked us into raising a HUGE amount of money to the 'day out' which then also funded other bits and bobs, here;'s hoping tomorrow is as successful as last year! The nursery our wee man goes to is also the local one for kids with disabilities, so its all going to a good cause, making things better for those schools who cater for special needs! with our preemie kids we were told they would be 'special' for the rest of their lives...and our kids are proving them wrong, but it opened us up to a whole new reason to make money for something 'we' weren't a part of....now my sister fosters and adopts kids(they are my nieces and nephews regardless, they may as well have our blood in their veins as they are our family but thought i *should* state the *legal* terminology) with special needs so, as far as i am concerned, its money well spent to a thing that means alot to me! My sister has spent the last 5/6 weeks in hospital with a fostered child(she spends most of the year in and out, missing significant dates) my nephew, they have no answers for, they think he is the first in the world with 'his' disorder, she has 'missed' her 'own' son's 18th, and her youngests 16th....i hope that if at least ONE person reads this and realises what foster carers give up they will donate accordingly.(not to my sisters cause, but to all who give up their lives to offer a home to those who won't get a caring environment at their actual home) when you look at your own kids and think of those kids who don't have the love you give yours...its not THEIR fault their parents chose the paths they did!

Sorry for the long winded personal stuffs....but my sis has taken on some kids where i wonder why she doesn't just punch the 'biological' parents in the mouth come 'visitation' a part of it...something i couldn't do! My sis is living a life right now where she is missing alot of her own kids progress by being in hospital(she is still involved, but stuck in a ward looking after kids who *someone* doesn't want, granted, that is HER and HER HUSBANDS choice, but they just couldn't bear to see what they did when teir own babies were preemie and the situ's that they saw unfold in front of their eyes) My 'blood' nieces and nephews should be commended as they want their mum to be there for the babies that are now part of the family, as they see them the way we all do, they ARE our family....just makes me wonder what kind of monsters are out there where drugs and a free lunch come before their own kids:angry: Yes am p1ssed off at the situ, a so called mother demanded lunch and ten **** as a bargain to giving consent to a life saving operation for her child. I don't really know how to say more without overstepping the boundries of being the aunty and privacy laws as such i have signed up to to see my own relatives and be in their home....as it is, am stepping close to the line. Makes my blood boil.

Anyways, things have been a bit fekked up re training. Tbh i don't actually give a monkeys erse....will come back stronger, just a bit overwhelmed at some peoples view of life atm. Getting there though....if the wee man makes it through...will be back with a BANG.


----------



## Ser

Am having a severe problem with people atm....its throwing me right off kilt:angry: I wish i could focus this anger....but it haunts my dreams:cursing:

Sadly, the world is full of self serving cvnts, they don't care who they hurt, ruin....in fact, many see it as a game....WTF!

I need to get hold of myself, my own head is driving me insane, the temper i am trying to hold back sometimes is unreal.....this downtime was supposed to do me good, but i am stewing on things and festering....i think i should go back gym and at least have a release? stewing isn't making me feel ready at all, is only making me angry...and whilst many use that in the gym, i don't, i need to use gym to clear that sh1t from my head....hence why i find it therapeutic.

WOW, i am never this honest about my head...honest about what i see and read, but never bout my head as those are MY thoughts...now its out there(on purpose) i gotta get on...  Onwards and upwards!


----------



## dipdabs

Aw ser hope things ease up with dik fuk head people!

I haven't heard from any mates really recently, or family for that matter lol but I'm past the point of caring.

Things will get better xxxx


----------



## Ser

same for you too chicky, things come up in their lives, just as they do in ours....i actually feel a bit guilty as i have been a bit distracted with RL stuff, my issues are not gonna change, those 'parents' still have rights, even though they have no input into the way the bairn is raised, in no financial state, no moral state, no emotional state....cause they are so fekkin selfish that they can't contribute fairly and unselfishly, judged by law....but still, they request **** and a lunch over a life saving operation for their bairn, just to talkbout agree'ing to the only thing that could save their own baby's life...fekkin baffles me...reason one why i couldn't foster, as much as i would love to help the disadvantaged in life...i'd fekkin knock the parents teeth clean out of their heads hearing that sh1t in court....ending with me in jail:cursing:

I wish i had the 'bite my tongue' element my sister has, it really has to be truly admired!


----------



## flinty90

Ser my baby. your sister sounds like just one of those angels that walk the earth tbh. at the end of the day there are a lot of unfit people out there chick that have no rigjt having these kids. However this is something we arent ever going to be able to stop.. ( you cant save them all) as they say. But the things we can do are love and cherish the kids we have. make a difference to the people close to our hearts and hopefully if enough people did this in life we would be saving as many as we can... Now in the grand scheme of things the gym is fcuk all etc etc. its not important as far as general things in life go. but dont you ever feel guilty about doing something you enjoy babe. if we all went through life not doing bits of something that kept us sane or happy or focused or just a getaway for the odd hour now and again i think life would be bad. and the world would be a lot worse a place than it is now..

You work hard. You look after your kids your family, your loved ones and anyone that is lucky enough to know you or meet you knows your warm heart knows no limits.. you fcukin deserve to do well in other aspects of your life that you enjoy doing. its your time. your saviour of your soul. and something that you enjoy and are fcukin great at...

do not ever let that thing eat away at you. dont ever stop doing that thing you love and dont ever feel guilty for having that special bit of you time that you earn with every special other thing you do in your life...

i have never met you Ser and as a person i dont need to meet you to know that im missing out on someone who is also another living angel wking around on earth....

chin up babe. focus and get back to driving that fcukin machine inside yourself Xxx your a very special lady to many many people xxxxxxxxxxxxx mwah


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> I have decided to just have a bit of time...cause clearly something is a miss somewhere...my mental sis is being a bit mental...and think it MIGHT be having a 'thing' As well as having a good time last wee while and the kids being on holiday, so gymtime isn't as easy
> 
> Anyways, coffee morn at nursery tomorrow, last year they talked us into raising a HUGE amount of money to the 'day out' which then also funded other bits and bobs, here;'s hoping tomorrow is as successful as last year! The nursery our wee man goes to is also the local one for kids with disabilities, so its all going to a good cause, making things better for those schools who cater for special needs! with our preemie kids we were told they would be 'special' for the rest of their lives...and our kids are proving them wrong, but it opened us up to a whole new reason to make money for something 'we' weren't a part of....now my sister fosters and adopts kids(they are my nieces and nephews regardless, they may as well have our blood in their veins as they are our family but thought i *should* state the *legal* terminology) with special needs so, as far as i am concerned, its money well spent to a thing that means alot to me! My sister has spent the last 5/6 weeks in hospital with a fostered child(she spends most of the year in and out, missing significant dates) my nephew, they have no answers for, they think he is the first in the world with 'his' disorder, she has 'missed' her 'own' son's 18th, and her youngests 16th....i hope that if at least ONE person reads this and realises what foster carers give up they will donate accordingly.(not to my sisters cause, but to all who give up their lives to offer a home to those who won't get a caring environment at their actual home) when you look at your own kids and think of those kids who don't have the love you give yours...its not THEIR fault their parents chose the paths they did!
> 
> Sorry for the long winded personal stuffs....but my sis has taken on some kids where i wonder why she doesn't just punch the 'biological' parents in the mouth come 'visitation' a part of it...something i couldn't do! My sis is living a life right now where she is missing alot of her own kids progress by being in hospital(she is still involved, but stuck in a ward looking after kids who *someone* doesn't want, granted, that is HER and HER HUSBANDS choice, but they just couldn't bear to see what they did when teir own babies were preemie and the situ's that they saw unfold in front of their eyes) My 'blood' nieces and nephews should be commended as they want their mum to be there for the babies that are now part of the family, as they see them the way we all do, they ARE our family....just makes me wonder what kind of monsters are out there where drugs and a free lunch come before their own kids:angry: Yes am p1ssed off at the situ, a so called mother demanded lunch and ten **** as a bargain to giving consent to a life saving operation for her child. I don't really know how to say more without overstepping the boundries of being the aunty and privacy laws as such i have signed up to to see my own relatives and be in their home....as it is, am stepping close to the line. Makes my blood boil.
> 
> Anyways, things have been a bit fekked up re training. Tbh i don't actually give a monkeys erse....will come back stronger, just a bit overwhelmed at some peoples view of life atm. Getting there though....if the wee man makes it through...will be back with a BANG.


Ser thats a very good post which I understand totally, very close friends of mine who are a lot older than me, are foster parents. I was at there house last night and they have to little brothers there that have been with them over a year now. one is 3yrs and the other is 4yrs old. I remember when they first came to live with my friends, they were very frightened kids who didnt understand much at all... but seeing them last night, they are now just like normall happy kids with out a care in the world in a loving home. They also have a 11 year old that they fostered about 4 years ago but have now adopted..

To cut a long story short Ive seen them care and look after a lot of children who as you say wernt lucky enough to have a loving caring family.

So I know just how much your sister gives up for these children... and probably enjoys every bit of the hard work she puts in for these kids.

xx


----------



## 25434

just leaving this ole thing right here.....cough....


----------



## Jay.32

@Ser where are you??? you ok wifey?


----------



## Guest

@Ser I dunno you too well, but even I can tell that you are one of those people who wears their hearts on their sleeves and cares a great deal about a lot of things. The world needs more ppl like you because if there were more, be a damn nicer place to live in. So don't change that, always speak your mind, always be true to yourself and remember no matter what life throws at you to test you, you are never alone in the battle to always pass those tests, you have a fam both IRL and here


----------



## Ser

Guys will update later, really appreciate the posts and pm's, does my head in and sometimes have a wee blip where I focus on the wrong instead of the right...Back with a bang this morning, changed training back to previous split...just a really busy day, running bout all over the country lol xxxxx


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> Guys will update later, really appreciate the posts and pm's, does my head in and sometimes have a wee blip where I focus on the wrong instead of the right...Back with a bang this morning, changed training back to previous split...just a really busy day, running bout all over the country lol xxxxx


:wub:missed you :wub:


----------



## flinty90

Ser said:


> Guys will update later, really appreciate the posts and pm's, does my head in and sometimes have a wee blip where I focus on the wrong instead of the right...Back with a bang this morning, changed training back to previous split...just a really busy day, running bout all over the country lol xxxxx


shes coming back woop woop i can feel my trousers twitching already in anticipation lol XXXXXXXX


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> shes coming back woop woop i can feel my trousers twitching already in anticipation lol XXXXXXXX


No you just got the wrong underpants on, that's all.


----------



## Ben_Dover

@Ser that rep you sent me needs updating, where's the muscly pics? :lol:


----------



## Ser

Ok, so just in the door, been up and at it since 7am...fekkin knackered now

sooooo, a week or so ago i tookk the big step of moving up from a savings account to a proper adult account(was always too scared of cc's and debity things incase my account got hacked) decided fek it, sick of insisting on paper bills and paying only in cash. So i got myself an account i can direct debit from:eek: NOTE TO ANYONE WHO PHISHES MY ACCOUNT:its fekkin empty unless there is a bill due, so the joke is on you:tongue: I still insisted on no overdraft or things like that...scared of owing money...and in todays world, i don't think thats a bad characteristic to have...i don't know ANYONE who has never had debt, nevermind anyone who isn't up to their eyeballs in it!

Sky gets installed tomorrow and broadband next month....so lots more pics and stuff as these stupid netsticks for us all are costing me more than the whole package i have signed upto for tv, phone and bb!! SHOCKING! The amount of money i have been wasting every month is disgraceful and i have decided to put the extra to good causes

Was coffee morning at Fins nursery yesterday, they still have enough of the cash we raised last year to pay for this years trip and clown visit(creepy robbing fekker of a clown, but the kids seem to like him)400-600 just for two hours of the creepy baskit!! WHAT?!?!?!?!!!!! I'd wear a red nose and make a fool of myself for much less than that, i do the making a fool of myself for free every day

chest and tri's today, wasn't spectacular, no pb...but was a good session for both me and Bri. Managed to do a fair few reps of 80k on flat bench with better form than before, so am happy with that

Eating has been pants for most of the day as we have been rushing around so much.

shake

indian burger thingy from McD's

cheeseburger

roll n slice sausage

as i said, not good....but hey ho, had a good day otherwise so its all good

Also, @Michelle M Who is preparing to undertake prep atm was having some pics done and asked Bri and myself to go along to help with posing and such....had a great laugh with her, her mam and her aunty. My arms are sore from holding the lighting at the right angles...and my ab's sore from laughing. Thanks for the invite chick, looking forward to doing it again!


----------



## Jay.32

welcome back wifey... 80k very good lifting misses x


----------



## Michelle M

Ser said:


> Ok, so just in the door, been up and at it since 7am...fekkin knackered now
> 
> sooooo, a week or so ago i tookk the big step of moving up from a savings account to a proper adult account(was always too scared of cc's and debity things incase my account got hacked) decided fek it, sick of insisting on paper bills and paying only in cash. So i got myself an account i can direct debit from:eek: NOTE TO ANYONE WHO PHISHES MY ACCOUNT:its fekkin empty unless there is a bill due, so the joke is on you:tongue: I still insisted on no overdraft or things like that...scared of owing money...and in todays world, i don't think thats a bad characteristic to have...i don't know ANYONE who has never had debt, nevermind anyone who isn't up to their eyeballs in it!
> 
> Sky gets installed tomorrow and broadband next month....so lots more pics and stuff as these stupid netsticks for us all are costing me more than the whole package i have signed upto for tv, phone and bb!! SHOCKING! The amount of money i have been wasting every month is disgraceful and i have decided to put the extra to good causes
> 
> Was coffee morning at Fins nursery yesterday, they still have enough of the cash we raised last year to pay for this years trip and clown visit(creepy robbing fekker of a clown, but the kids seem to like him)400-600 just for two hours of the creepy baskit!! WHAT?!?!?!?!!!!! I'd wear a red nose and make a fool of myself for much less than that, i do the making a fool of myself for free every day
> 
> chest and tri's today, wasn't spectacular, no pb...but was a good session for both me and Bri. Managed to do a fair few reps of 80k on flat bench with better form than before, so am happy with that
> 
> Eating has been pants for most of the day as we have been rushing around so much.
> 
> shake
> 
> indian burger thingy from McD's
> 
> cheeseburger
> 
> roll n slice sausage
> 
> as i said, not good....but hey ho, had a good day otherwise so its all good
> 
> Also, @Michelle M Who is preparing to undertake prep atm was having some pics done and asked Bri and myself to go along to help with posing and such....had a great laugh with her, her mam and her aunty. My arms are sore from holding the lighting at the right angles...and my ab's sore from laughing. Thanks for the invite chick, looking forward to doing it again!


U have been busy!!! thanx v much to u both for coming over to help out :-D debbie has sent me some of the pics and i think theyre quite good but they are dissapointed with the setup etc.. cant post pics on here tho  xxxx


----------



## Jay.32

Michelle M said:


> U have been busy!!! thanx v much to u both for coming over to help out :-D debbie has sent me some of the pics and i think theyre quite good but they are dissapointed with the setup etc.. cant post pics on here tho  xxxx


Hi michelle, your looking great in your pics, Ser has told me a bit about you prep etc...

all the best with your goals


----------



## Michelle M

Jay.32 said:


> Hi michelle, your looking great in your pics, Ser has told me a bit about you prep etc...
> 
> all the best with your goals


Thanx jay, got some good pics today but don't think I'm able to post anything yet until its been approved :-/


----------



## Ser

Jay.32 said:


> welcome back wifey... 80k very good lifting misses x


  I am trying...its been a week since i have trained, could feel the rage building and the weirdness i felt from switching to the 3 day thing...i don't like change!:laugh: Its all good and i honestly feel better for getting it all out, still mad at the original situ...but hey ho, thats life!

As for the lifts....still not enough:cursing: (thats good that i feel like that, it drives me on...am sat here thinking could i have done even just TWO reps of the 85?) hahhaaha



Michelle M said:


> U have been busy!!! thanx v much to u both for coming over to help out :-D debbie has sent me some of the pics and i think theyre quite good but they are dissapointed with the setup etc.. cant post pics on here tho  xxxx


If you resize them smaller and sent them to me [email protected] i will post some in your welcome thread, or here, what ever you want. I have sent Milky a wee message and as soon as i hear back i will let you know chicky. I really enjoyed today, granted the set up was difficult to work in, but as soon as you are free just let us know and we can sort some pics in Glencairn, we got a good camera so anytime that suits you we will wangle it to work for us....even if its daytime we will make it work, and if you need Bri to come get you and drop you off its no hassle(don't know if you drive and Glencairn is a baskit from your neck of the woods to get to)


----------



## Ser

Or i could post another thread for you? Just whatever you want hun

PS, Michelle, meet Jay, my uk-m husband, he married me before Bri has(our wedding isn't for two years) :lol:


----------



## Michelle M

Ser said:


> Or i could post another thread for you? Just whatever you want hun
> 
> PS, Michelle, meet Jay, my uk-m husband, he married me before Bri has(our wedding isn't for two years) :lol:


Nice to meet u jay  2 husbands?? Greedy bitch haha.. Ye it was a good laugh today  and wee Fin was sooo patient n good! Would probably be better during the day but we cud figure something out. Got the car so I cud just drive over and I know where it is, delivered a Christmas tree at the school beside it.. Just remembered when I went to the gym with rab the last time lol.. I'll see if I can email them pics then


----------



## Ser

:thumb:

delivered a christmas tree?

Are you a really tall elf????? :lol:


----------



## Michelle M

I used to sell them at Xmas with my ex bf, used to phone all the schools etc, even got a stall set up in beith lol. Btw I managed to get a pic on  x


----------



## Ser

where is the pic? So i know where to comment! Bri has been showing me from messages and fb(saying nowt:whistling: :lol: ) but i need to know where to look here

does this mean your journal has appeared? Or what? AAHHHHHHHHH i can't take the waiting!! :tongue: i didn't see most of the pics today as i was holding lights etc...i NEED to see!!!! Not cause of your awesomness....cause of my holding a lightbulb awesomness:lol:

only kidding, i want to see how they turned out!


----------



## Team1

BOOM


----------



## Ser

BOOM BANG EXPLODE!!!!!!!!

HAWT STUFF @Michelle M

As for @Team1..welll, he is as pish stained as that ginger fooker lying next to me:lol: His voice carries fek all:lol:

(sorry Rab, you know i luffs ya...but she is HAWT, so my love for you is thrown to the side in admiration for the 'actual' bomb! You might well be ginger at this moment in time:lol: )


----------



## Ser

and she got boobies....you have nae chance! :laugh:


----------



## flinty90

MOOOORNNNIIIIIIN


----------



## 25434

Morning Ser...just dropping by to gawp at the abs in that pic and run to the washroom to stare at mine...........wait...........more wait...........

ok...I looked and....... :crying: ....note to oneself...stop eating, drinking and breathing in heavy air for at least 6 months...

right then...:laugh: Have a great weekend...  ....

The wonderful thing about tiggers....nope...won't EVERRRRRRN go there...tempted tho' tempted...tis Friday after all and it's a long time till bedtime....hee heee...

Actually...I edited this post cos I do actually have abs....or should I say "ab" it's one big one that starts just below my boobs and kinda curves out a tad and ....and....well....it's a work in progress but I can report that I can only fit a small plate of biccies on it along with my 9 o clock cuppa now, so ya know.. progress is progress.... 

"in out in out my ab is all about

I do the okey cokey and it shakes about"....errr? okay so i'm not exactly selling myself here but...but.....one day...one day soooooooooooooonnnnnnn....

Take care misssis....


----------



## Team1

Ser you are dead to me

Took all that on the chin till the "may aswell be ginger" bit


----------



## Jay.32

Michelle M said:


> Nice to meet u jay  2 husbands?? Greedy bitch haha.. Ye it was a good laugh today  and wee Fin was sooo patient n good! Would probably be better during the day but we cud figure something out. Got the car so I cud just drive over and I know where it is, delivered a Christmas tree at the school beside it.. Just remembered when I went to the gym with rab the last time lol.. I'll see if I can email them pics then


 :thumb :nice to meet you to michelle...


----------



## Michelle M

Ser said:


> where is the pic? So i know where to comment! Bri has been showing me from messages and fb(saying nowt:whistling: :lol: ) but i need to know where to look here
> 
> does this mean your journal has appeared? Or what? AAHHHHHHHHH i can't take the waiting!! :tongue: i didn't see most of the pics today as i was holding lights etc...i NEED to see!!!! Not cause of your awesomness....cause of my holding a lightbulb awesomness:lol:
> 
> only kidding, i want to see how they turned out!


Managed to change avatar.. Will be getting more pics later hopefully.. Want to see the posing ones... Feel like I've had a kicking, like u said lol x


----------



## Ser

ARRGG!!!! Through my own idiocy, i couldn't post for a while...updated my email addy and didn't realise i had to verify my new email addy and it left me with no posting/pm/vm/rep ability...ach, now the last few days escape me...like i said, am a total plum sometimes:lol:

I hope anyone reading had a good few days

My weekend got scuppered, but you know...sh1t happens:rolleyes:

My mam got a bug, babysitting got cancelled...so our presence at party was a no presence

No gym, but my wee sis DID take the kids to let us go to the cinema, sadly that didn't extend to going the the party....but the film was good:thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

What did you go see?


----------



## Jay.32

ok ok ok ok wtf has happened to my wife??? where are you honey?


----------



## BigTrev

Ser said:


> well chicky, i was rather well endowed anyways...only slightly bigger than before....*hypothetically*
> 
> Oh and a general feeling of wellbeing....don't know if thats an 'in my head' thing though.....but many seem to feel this


Wow your going really well,,keep it up.

PS,,,I dont believe its enlarged at all,your going to have to prove it i think,,lol


----------



## Ser

big_jim_87 said:


> What did you go see?


ARGO, was actually very good, a bit serious, but very good none the less, i was sat on the edge of my seat wringing my hands out



Jay.32 said:


> ok ok ok ok wtf has happened to my wife??? where are you honey?


Superduper busy, will be back, hoping to be able to have a wee seat and catch up later tonight:thumb1:



BigTrev said:


> Wow your going really well,,keep it up.
> 
> PS,,,I dont believe its enlarged at all,your going to have to prove it i think,,lol


Thanks :bounce:

:whistling:you are a gold member...apply for AL access:whistling:

:innocent:


----------



## big_jim_87

Not even heard of it...

Prob know ibid I saw trailer...


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite ser! how ur erse fir cok dabs these days?


----------



## Ser

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite ser! how ur erse fir cok dabs these days?


cok dabs? :confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Ser said:


> cok dabs? :confused1:


auch yir no as jock as i thought


----------



## Ser

Maybe an East/West thing?

Anyways, am back on the hamster wheel.

Back on Monday(no deads, as going to have separate dead day as mentioned before) Wasn't a spectacular session, but was ok. Food....terrible(not the kind of food, just the lack of it)

Was really busy tuesday so didn't make the gym at all, but did loads of cardio whilst cleaning my nana's house from top to bottom as superwarp speed. food ok, but still not enough:rolleyes:

Wednesday i go to my mam's, so no gym but lots of all the wrong types of food:laugh: :thumb:

Thursday Legs, got a pb on the vsquat, a bit shakey but 320kg x 2!! :bounce: Shocked myself, everything else, including food, was mediocre.

Friday chest, flat benching no progress, but am now not wearing my belt at all and and working on getting more stable sets out. Decline hammerstrength machine pb, 40k per side:bounce: the rest, was ok and then worked a bit on technique. Good session though and probably the highlight of the week for me Food not been great, but am working on it and trying to restretch my stomache to be able to take a decent amount of food again...

Hope everyone is well, haven't been on much as i have been so busy with other stuff. Will try to catch up on everyone's journals when i get the chance!

Oh, and my wee nephew(he is like 6' tall, so not so wee anymore, but to me, he will always be four years old and sending me valentines cards:lol: ) is playing tomorrow for the first time as the headline band!! WOOPWOOP GOOOO JOJO! Can't wait to go watch!


----------



## 25434

320kg Squat x 2...I see.....WUTWUTWUTWUTWUT!!!!!!!!



:clap: :clap: what a gal...i say what a gal...


----------



## Guest

Ser said:


> cok dabs? :confused1:


Bit like sherbert dib dabs, only more cheddary !


----------



## Ser

Flubs said:


> 320kg Squat x 2...I see.....WUTWUTWUTWUTWUT!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 101967
> 
> 
> :clap: :clap: what a gal...i say what a gal...


Ahhh, now i would LOVE to claim it as a victory...but the reality is maybe a third of that weight if it were free squatting! The v-squat makes me more comfortable in my back position where i can concentrate only on being as powerful as possible....after bad back injury, when free squatting my head is too busy worrying bout making sure i don't hurt my back again to actually focus....



OldManRiver said:


> Bit like sherbert dib dabs, only more cheddary !


oookkkayyyyyyyyy :lol: :lol: them dundee'ers are fekkin weirdo's i tell ya! :laugh:

Just plodding along, nothing spectacular to report gym or food wise, taken down my weights a little in the hope i will continue to heal...BORING!

Laurens b'day is on Tuesday and i am already all sorted as far as that is concerned, i am also 90% sorted for xmas stuffs already! This week see's the beginning of the school and nursery doing all their christmas shows/activities/fairs/parties etc....busybusybusy bumble bee!

My sisters two kids are coming for a pre b'day sleepover tomorrow....got my ear plugs at the ready and have warned the neighbours with a kind note and a set of ear plugs for each family member:laugh:

Is it considered child abuse to crumble sleeping pills into the kids dinner? :whistling:


----------



## 25434

Hello Ser...I can't seem to put a message in the message area...so just dropping in to say thank you so much for dropping into mine yesterday. Much appreciated indeed.Last week was very hard for me. Thanks for your words....

by the way, I think it's only child abuse if you put the crumbled tablets into whisky first.....just popping them in amongst the spagetti alphabet is fine... :whistling:

last week I had Sunday with my friend 4 boys aged between 4 and 8...OMG!!! oh boy was I in trouble...we went to the fields in the pouring rain and sludge to set off chinese lanterns...as you do...cough.....and when i suggested we should go running after them as they went horizontal instead of vertical and two of the boys face planted on the rugby field and slid quite a long way.....I swear I only said it would be a laugh, I didn't tell them directly to do it:innocent:.........it didn't go down well with dad, or in fact mum...and...and...I should really have been qutie cross that they made me sit on the ACTUAL naughty step with the two boys for 5 minutes...pft....what's a gal to do right?...right???

cough.....

take care missis..x


----------



## Ser

:lol: :lol: Tears laughing!!!!!

Boys will be boys, bet they loved it, regardless of what mum and dad thought


----------



## 25434

Ser said:


> :lol: :lol: Tears laughing!!!!!
> 
> Boys will be boys, bet they loved it, regardless of what mum and dad thought


This is true, the bit I...cough...left out...cough...and the real reason I was literally on the naughty step was that I could see mum and dad nearly hypenvertilated when the boys did it so....so....Ididittooslidagoodcoupleofeetbeforemyweightforcedunaturalstoppage.....

I will however, deny everything...utterly...my lips are sealed...both sets.... :blush: ...I did humour and wit there I believe...I did right?...err...err.....

getting me coat....running down the drive...upright...


----------



## Ser

:laugh:

We NEED to get a camera crew following you around young lady!


----------



## Jay.32

Hello wifey...

Not getting much love from you lately.... im a broken man :crying:


----------



## Ser

Sorry hubby, i'm not on as much atm due to sh1tty netsticks being erseholes and disconnecting all the time.....but Friday is broadband day:bounce: Then you'll be sick to the back teeth o me

Cracking chest and tri's session today

Numbers weren't awesome due to still niggling basket injuries, but that matters not for the time being as long as going lighter heals them before next season:thumb1: Can already feel a bit of a difference, the shooting pains are less painful, although still there, just in a lesser form. Benched 80, but was :scared: of right front delt letting go and left elbow...if they had it would have been hilarious to watch on cctv....as long as i wasn't me:lol:

Anyway, had a great session, felt a good pump(i always struggle to get pec pump) and Tri's are already in agony.

Food, as usual has been abysmal, rolls and egg for breaky, nothing for lunch and chilli con carne and rice for dinner. Think i might have had another wee bit of b'day cake throughout the day:whistling: Mines and Laurens b'days this week, Nana always does the family get together on the closest Sunday to the b'day, so that was yesterday....for both of us, TWO cakes, both equally scrummy! Laurens was a Hello Kitty one and mines had champagne glasses and higher than high heels iced on....so very apt

Just finished wrapping all of Laurens b'day prezzies, wee soul she is, i been winding her up all day that we have got her a tangerine and that Fin bought her a bunch of grapes....cause we were SURE thats what she asked us to get her....at first she was laughing....then, the more serious we played it, the more you could see her wee head working and starting to worry!!...I know, such a bad b1tch sometimes....but think of how amazed she will be in the morning when she comes downstairs to the place covered in b'day banners, huge balloons and a massive pile of presents, all of which are on her wish list, see? not so bad afterall:innocent: Fin has his gifts to Lauren in his room, i feel a bit nervous about this as he keeps asking which of them is FOR him......i am putting a HUGE amount of trust in him by leaving them there. I have taken the time to explain that on his birthday he will get presents....and his reply was 'but only me?' aye son, only you, cause its your b'day....just like tomorrow is Laurens....so only her! *cough* i think the probability is that we will all wake up to Fin playing with Laurens gifts*cough*

In other news, Finlay wrote his name for the first time today:bounce: He signed Laurens b'day card, and i will openly admit to getting a wee tear, what a difference in him this year to last, his past signature was the figure '8' and thats how he signed everything:laugh:


----------



## 25434

Morning, morning, morning...

Happy birthday missis...I hope you have an utterly lovely day, and that you get totally luvved up by your family...it would be well deserved...laughing my head off at the thought of your ickle lad sitting in the middle of all the pressies having a great time when you all go downstairs...hee hee...bless...I know it's wrong to laugh..but the image...the image....hahahaha..

Anyhow, have a fab time..x


----------



## Ser

Thanks my lovely Flubely! 

Am iiillllll, think i caught you bug

Done nothing at all, no appetite, had babysitters since THURSDAY, stayed home snuggled on the sofa, had a birthday treat for saturday....didn't go, stayed snuggled up on the sofa, i was feeling sorry for myself until Fin came down with a different bug today, when they came back from Bri's mums he had already been sick, am snotting and coughing around the house feeling like i have been beaten up cleaning up the bairns sick, no sympathy for myself now, only for the wee man....so we snuggled up on the couch and had a super hero film night Ate some pizza, ate some cake and drank fizzy juice....knowing that there will be no nursery tomorrow, i sense a Ben10 and transformer day, including ice cream and maybe some pop-corn

Hope everyone has had a better weekend than me...


----------



## Badonkadonk

I read some of your workouts and I'm impressed, any pics around in the forum? Would love to see some!


----------



## W33BAM

Awwww noooooo!!!! Serrrrrr how is this so????? You's had been looking forward to your weekend treat too. Buck sake! It's always the way!

Sitters sorted, plans made etc then BAM a little twisted spanner likes to fcuk it all up for ya. No fair.

Hope you're feeling better soon chicky xxxx


----------



## W33BAM

Oh and I hope the wee boy is better tomorrow too  xxx


----------



## 25434

Morning missis...sorry to hear you got the bug, and your little boy too...bugger!!! but the silver lining is that when xmas actually arrives you will both be bug free and can dance like the wind round the house in your jammies, pressies ahoy and happily get sloshered and scoff all the pies....errr...oh! maybe that's just me...:laugh:

Take care Ser and hugs to the gang...but ya know, dont tell 'em some random numbnut is hugging them cos well...they'd be confused..and to be fair, I'm confused myself and to be ever fairer it don't take much and now I can't remember what the point of this sentence was!...errr....

I'll get me coat....stop being fluffy and get back out there giving it large in the real world....cough.....  and cos I have utterly nothing to say I will leave you poorly person with a rhyme...you know, cos I'm keeping it real and all that.....

There was a young fella called Max

Who filled his back pockets with tacks

he thought he was clever, but found he could never

sit down in a chair and relax...........

would this be a good time to leave?....perchance:whistling: take care, get well soon.....x


----------



## Jay.32

wheres my wife whos not speaking to me coz ive been a bot of a tart. :lol:


----------



## Ser

Badonkadonk said:


> I read some of your workouts and I'm impressed, any pics around in the forum? Would love to see some!


There are loads, but they are in restricted area's:devil2:...will try to find some comp ones today and get them up. Welcome to uk-m btw 



W33BAM said:


> Awwww noooooo!!!! Serrrrrr how is this so????? You's had been looking forward to your weekend treat too. Buck sake! It's always the way!
> 
> Sitters sorted, plans made etc then BAM a little twisted spanner likes to fcuk it all up for ya. No fair.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon chicky xxxx


I know :crying: Its pants chicky! Felt so [email protected] that i ain't even been on here talking sh1t as just couldn't be ersed doing anything at all....

Lauren not well this morning, so now we are all ill together:rolleyes: and Bri is running around looking after all three of us:wub:


----------



## Ser

Flubs said:


> Morning missis...sorry to hear you got the bug, and your little boy too...bugger!!! but the silver lining is that when xmas actually arrives you will both be bug free and can dance like the wind round the house in your jammies, pressies ahoy and happily get sloshered and scoff all the pies....errr...oh! maybe that's just me...:laugh:
> 
> Take care Ser and hugs to the gang...but ya know, dont tell 'em some random numbnut is hugging them cos well...they'd be confused..and to be fair, I'm confused myself and to be ever fairer it don't take much and now I can't remember what the point of this sentence was!...errr....
> 
> I'll get me coat....stop being fluffy and get back out there giving it large in the real world....cough.....  and cos I have utterly nothing to say I will leave you poorly person with a rhyme...you know, cos I'm keeping it real and all that.....
> 
> There was a young fella called Max
> 
> Who filled his back pockets with tacks
> 
> he thought he was clever, but found he could never
> 
> sit down in a chair and relax...........
> 
> would this be a good time to leave?....perchance:whistling: take care, get well soon.....x


you always make me giggle! Yeas, that will be christmas here too:bounce: Maybe a wee bit of champagne and orange juice for breakie to go with the chocolate:devil2:

You are so right though, hopefully having it now means we will all be healthy and able to enjoy christmas day Two years back Lauren had a terrible sicky bug, was horrible for her, took her ages to open each present as she kept running off up to the loo to vomit, got half way through her gifts and gave up, said she would open the rest later as she just wanted to go to bed for a nap. Might have to keep us all indoors from now till then so we can't possibly come into any contact with any more germs, think if i sent them to school and nursery with gas masks on and rubber gloves they might be made outcasts :lol:



Jay.32 said:


> wheres my wife whos not speaking to me coz ive been a bot of a tart. :lol:


You are a durty tert an ah'll never forgive you....unless you share her with me

As above babe, just been ill, couldn't be ersed with anything....but now have bb sorted and will be able to post a bit more:bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> you always make me giggle! Yeas, that will be christmas here too:bounce: Maybe a wee bit of champagne and orange juice for breakie to go with the chocolate:devil2:
> 
> You are so right though, hopefully having it now means we will all be healthy and able to enjoy christmas day Two years back Lauren had a terrible sicky bug, was horrible for her, took her ages to open each present as she kept running off up to the loo to vomit, got half way through her gifts and gave up, said she would open the rest later as she just wanted to go to bed for a nap. Might have to keep us all indoors from now till then so we can't possibly come into any contact with any more germs, think if i sent them to school and nursery with gas masks on and rubber gloves they might be made outcasts :lol:
> 
> You are a durty tert an ah'll never forgive you....unless you share her with me
> 
> As above babe, just been ill, couldn't be ersed with anything....but now have bb sorted and will be able to post a bit more:bounce:


I forgive you wifey.xxxxx


----------



## Badonkadonk

Ser said:


> There are loads, but they are in restricted area's:devil2:...will try to find some comp ones today and get them up. Welcome to uk-m btw


ahrrrrrr the restrict areas!! 

thanks


----------



## Michelle M

Ser, where u been ?? Amber n Barry were over training tonight.. We shud train at glen cairn sometime, u me n amber.. Or at Glengarnock if uz are up for it  how did ur birthday spoiling day go?? Can u walk yet? Xx


----------



## Ser

I am still ill  can barely breath with Brian's inhalers ans sudafed, am holed up on the sofa with both kids ill too....staying in is driving me nuts, but am not like the other mums who send their ill kids to school and nursery to make the other kids ill....the ones who sent their kids to make my kids and me ill, am stuck indoors till 48 hours after the last one vomited.  missing gym, missing Christmas stuff, missing getting out n about! Will get there, just keep me updated as to when and I will be there asap. Not through fb, rarely on there atm as my sis drives me to madness with the attention seeking:rolleyes:


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> I am still ill  can barely breath with Brian's inhalers ans sudafed, am holed up on the sofa with both kids ill too....staying in is driving me nuts, but am not like the other mums who send their ill kids to school and nursery to make the other kids ill....the ones who sent their kids to make my kids and me ill, am stuck indoors till 48 hours after the last one vomited.  missing gym, missing Christmas stuff, missing getting out n about! Will get there, just keep me updated as to when and I will be there asap. Not through fb, rarely on there atm as my sis drives me to madness with the attention seeking:rolleyes:


 mg: im booking my flight now!!! and coming to look after you x


----------



## 25434

Wotcha!  I'm on "chicken soup making alert"...just in case I feel the need to zoom up there and feed you all it...of course I'd have to actually find my way there first which given my normal life functions could take me about 3 months....wrong turnings, flat tyres, running out of petrol, going down the one way road the opposite way to everyone else...errrmmm......usual stuff that clouds my life....:laugh: and of course the actual pot of chicken soup would have congealed by then and prolly be growing it's own life...which actually, when you think about it could be a massive money spinner, mebbe invent a new drug out of it? hummm...I prolly need to start thinking bout a name for it cos that is what happens when someone invents something and of course I would give you 50% of the earnings cos it was you being sick that made make the soup in the first place...

hummmm...think think.....Serflub tonic? Fluser Tonic? i just dunno now, there would be patent fees, marketing fees, testing fees...oh lawwwd! I really can't afford any of this to be honest..

You better hurry up and get well then, look at all the trouble you're causing for me:crying: I may have to seek therapy......

and NO anyone reading...I shouldn't be in therapy already!!! just so you knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.....

:laugh: :laugh: mebbe....little bit perhaps....cough....


----------



## Michelle M

Flubs said:


> Wotcha!  I'm on "chicken soup making alert"...just in case I feel the need to zoom up there and feed you all it...of course I'd have to actually find my way there first which given my normal life functions could take me about 3 months....wrong turnings, flat tyres, running out of petrol, going down the one way road the opposite way to everyone else...errrmmm......usual stuff that clouds my life....:laugh: and of course the actual pot of chicken soup would have congealed by then and prolly be growing it's own life...which actually, when you think about it could be a massive money spinner, mebbe invent a new drug out of it? hummm...I prolly need to start thinking bout a name for it cos that is what happens when someone invents something and of course I would give you 50% of the earnings cos it was you being sick that made make the soup in the first place...
> 
> hummmm...think think.....Serflub tonic? Fluser Tonic? i just dunno now, there would be patent fees, marketing fees, testing fees...oh lawwwd! I really can't afford any of this to be honest..
> 
> You better hurry up and get well then, look at all the trouble you're causing for me:crying: I may have to seek therapy......
> 
> and NO anyone reading...I shouldn't be in therapy already!!! just so you knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.....
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: mebbe....little bit perhaps....cough....


Aw not good hope u feel better soon there's nothing worse.. I was off all last week from training coz I had the cold/flu.. Yes ill keep u updated we nite be going to glen cairn in sat but I'm not sure yet.. Has Brian had the bug?? Xx


----------



## Michelle M

Aw not good hope u feel better soon there's nothing worse.. I was off all last week from training coz I had the cold/flu.. Yes ill keep u updated we nite be going to glen cairn in sat but I'm not sure yet.. Has Brian had the bug?? Xx


----------



## 25434

Morning...just passing through...herrrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....... :clap:


----------



## JANIKvonD

im dying too :crying: wtf have u given me?


----------



## 25434

Hello there....just swooshing by to say hello, and hope that you are recovering from the lurgy and the kids too....x


----------



## 25434

Happy new year to you Ser. Hope 2013 is all you wish it to be. X


----------



## Ser

Flubs said:


> Happy new year to you Ser. Hope 2013 is all you wish it to be. X


Happy New Year my lovely Flubbely!!!! I wish you and all the others all the best for 2013!

Update, well loads has happened, as you have probably gathered i took the whole of december off, b'day celebrations, xmas planning and then xmas, new year...and secondary xmas and ny in one day Will be explained at a later date lol.

Anyways, first week back at the gym over and done with! Felt like a weak ass baby lamb first day back, but got there throughtout the week to thursday and friday to get back to where i was strength wise, reached my 1 rep max today on bp on first day training chest so all onwards and upwards!!!!

Finally getting round to using my gh that i have had stored for at least 8+ months, peps will be introduced, gear has been at minimal at just my deca to keep the period monster away. Anavar will come back when i find where i have 'stored' it:rolleyes:

Food is getting there, have to admit to not being happy at giving up the kilties...but needs must an all that!

Motivation is at ZERO, i have truly enjoyed my five weeks off of everything. Not a care in the world...but back to reality and looking for the fire to come back

Will be back to folks journals asap....now i got my 'sensible' head on again...i had nothing constructive to add when i was in xmas mode lol.

Pics to follow of the fun of xmas, last comp, january starting point etc....

Happy new year and night night to you all x

PS have already signed up for three comps:lol: BRING IT!


----------



## Ser

Oh yeah...and on thursday i re-injured my newly healed left elbow...joyous, already it has started before i have begun:cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

welcome back ya lazy fuker  happy new year x


----------



## Guest

Ser said:


> Oh yeah...and on thursday i re-injured my newly healed left elbow...joyous, already it has started before i have begun:cursing:


ellloooooo  what is up with your elbow ? Tendon problems ?


----------



## 25434

ello, ello, ellooooo...just swooshing by all ninja like on a Sunday to say eyup!

Hope you're having a good Sunday, and in fact, all days...I wish you good days all week....why not?  xxx


----------



## Ser

Awww, chicky, you are such a swetheart! But please don't wish for my lottery number to come up...cause you wished me a good week and its all went to pot:lol:

Eating had been going well, was up to 5 meals per day, thats great for me! Felt tired all the time, even when having good sleeping patterns...so introduced a t3 a day out of curiosity to see if it will help...time will tell.

Still got most of my training in, missed arms, but intend to go down tomorrow to sort that out! Beginning of week done not too bad, not pushing full throttle yet as am still getting back into the way of the doms lol. Got a pb on benching @90kg and could have pushed further but the guys and gals were down to strip off and be judged for their prep so training stopped and that was that:/

eating gone to pot since thursday...long story:rolleyes: was my mams b'day, managed to squeeze in a leg session in the morn, spent the afternoon shopping for jewelerry, flowers, chocs, balloons.banners etc....got back, sneaked in to her house, decorated her living room all party like, big vase of flowers, bag with assorted beautifully wrapped prezzies, left thinking 'hehehe, what a nice wee surprise she will have after a hard day at work to come into a fuss having been made'

She finshes work at 5pm...BUT at 4pm i get a call from her, see her number on caller id and think she maybe got an early finish.....

not so

she is calling to tell me that she got a call at work, my auntie is in hospital with my nana, who fell down the stairs, has three breaks in her shoulder and two in her finger..... :crying: now, my nana cares for my blind papa, so now we have TWO people who can't care for themselves.....

SO since then, i have barely eaten, have still trained but my attentions are focused on caring for my nana and papa.....friday was a complete nightmare as the hospital prescribed painkillers that made her sick and ill....today was a little better as we hlaved the painkillers and although she is in alot of pain still, she is not ill on top of that.

Today was spent mostly with them, then home to prep, portion and freeze their meals for the next week(to allow me gym time) the kids done the housework for nana(how cute!) and i helped her shower and wash her hair to make her feel a bit better about herself.

On a nicer note, my mams b'day cake, candles etc are hidden atm and tomorrow the 'family' party will go on as normal at nana's house:bounce: She doesn't think it will happen due to the situ...but it is

Anyways, found my 'stored' anavar and t-bol so will resume one a day of both in the next week. Have been consistant with my gh. Not much else to report tbh....


----------



## big_jim_87

Ser any comps in the south planned?


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> Awww, chicky, you are such a swetheart! But please don't wish for my lottery number to come up...cause you wished me a good week and its all went to pot:lol:
> 
> Eating had been going well, was up to 5 meals per day, thats great for me! Felt tired all the time, even when having good sleeping patterns...so introduced a t3 a day out of curiosity to see if it will help...time will tell.
> 
> Still got most of my training in, missed arms, but intend to go down tomorrow to sort that out! Beginning of week done not too bad, not pushing full throttle yet as am still getting back into the way of the doms lol. Got a pb on benching @90kg and could have pushed further but the guys and gals were down to strip off and be judged for their prep so training stopped and that was that:/
> 
> eating gone to pot since thursday...long story:rolleyes: was my mams b'day, managed to squeeze in a leg session in the morn, spent the afternoon shopping for jewelerry, flowers, chocs, balloons.banners etc....got back, sneaked in to her house, decorated her living room all party like, big vase of flowers, bag with assorted beautifully wrapped prezzies, left thinking 'hehehe, what a nice wee surprise she will have after a hard day at work to come into a fuss having been made'
> 
> She finshes work at 5pm...BUT at 4pm i get a call from her, see her number on caller id and think she maybe got an early finish.....
> 
> not so
> 
> she is calling to tell me that she got a call at work, my auntie is in hospital with my nana, who fell down the stairs, has three breaks in her shoulder and two in her finger..... :crying: now, my nana cares for my blind papa, so now we have TWO people who can't care for themselves.....
> 
> SO since then, i have barely eaten, have still trained but my attentions are focused on caring for my nana and papa.....friday was a complete nightmare as the hospital prescribed painkillers that made her sick and ill....today was a little better as we hlaved the painkillers and although she is in alot of pain still, she is not ill on top of that.
> 
> Today was spent mostly with them, then home to prep, portion and freeze their meals for the next week(to allow me gym time) the kids done the housework for nana(how cute!) and i helped her shower and wash her hair to make her feel a bit better about herself.
> 
> On a nicer note, my mams b'day cake, candles etc are hidden atm and tomorrow the 'family' party will go on as normal at nana's house:bounce: She doesn't think it will happen due to the situ...but it is
> 
> Anyways, found my 'stored' anavar and t-bol so will resume one a day of both in the next week. Have been consistant with my gh. Not much else to report tbh....


Wifey, your life makes me tired just reading about it! Lol.

Keep going Hun x


----------



## Ser

big_jim_87 said:


> Ser any comps in the south planned?


Have signed up for April, and May, either of those can qualify for the worlds most powerful woman. All of those are close to home though babe.

Not gonna travel as much this year, wedding to save for, so will be staying mostly close to home. Did see Craig had put up the BCA date that i did last year, would love to do it, but the thought of 12 hour drive to get there and 12 hour drive home is very offputting. All this with my nana would put a further spanner in the works for travelling as healing may take some time due to her age so won't sign up for anything further afield until i know that she is up and able to get by without me being there for a few days.


----------



## Ser

Jay.32 said:


> Wifey, your life makes me tired just reading about it! Lol.
> 
> Keep going Hun x


 :lol: I have just woken up! Sat down to eat dinner earlier...and then suddenly its near midnight:lol: Bri just let me sleep as he thought i must have needed it:laugh:

No gym today, food been awful, but did have cake...yummmmm!


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> Have signed up for April, and May, either of those can qualify for the worlds most powerful woman. All of those are close to home though babe.
> 
> Not gonna travel as much this year, *wedding to save for*, so will be staying mostly close to home. Did see Craig had put up the BCA date that i did last year, would love to do it, but the thought of 12 hour drive to get there and 12 hour drive home is very offputting. All this with my nana would put a further spanner in the works for travelling as healing may take some time due to her age so won't sign up for anything further afield until i know that she is up and able to get by without me being there for a few days.


mmmm hello... hubby here needs to know whats going on??? when was you planning on divorcing me???? mg:

You have broken my heart. :crying:


----------



## Ser

I wasn't divorcing you! Bri will always be second to you babe


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> I wasn't divorcing you! Bri will always be second to you babe


I lub you mrs jay32.. :wub:


----------



## Ser

This week has been a totally [email protected] week for everything!

Food at minimal due to being away at grandparents for most of every day.

Trained back on monday and it was a totally sh1t session. went to gym on tuesday, went light due to injury but with loads of reps....super pumped delts...felt niiicceeee

then Lauren got sent home from school sick, so can't make it to gym as have to care for her whilst Bri at gym and then he takes over child care whilst i care for grandparents.

Took this on wednesday night all bloated(white bread is a killer) so fat for me:lol: Look how 'soft' i am:rolleyes:

Everything has taken a back seat for real life...not too bothered, am doing what i can, when i can....family comes first!


----------



## Ser

Oh...and on a lighter note!

Bri's sis is in labour......so excited:bounce: Another wee niece to spoil!


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> This week has been a totally [email protected] week for everything!
> 
> Food at minimal due to being away at grandparents for most of every day.
> 
> Trained back on monday and it was a totally sh1t session. went to gym on tuesday, went light due to injury but with loads of reps....super pumped delts...felt niiicceeee
> 
> then Lauren got sent home from school sick, so can't make it to gym as have to care for her whilst Bri at gym and then he takes over child care whilst i care for grandparents.
> 
> Took this on wednesday night all bloated(white bread is a killer) so fat for me:lol: Look how 'soft' i am:rolleyes:
> 
> Everything has taken a back seat for real life...not too bothered, am doing what i can, when i can....family comes first!


 :wub: that is all


----------



## Guest

All white Ser  There was me thinking I was already subbed, n wasnt , well I damn well am now ! Rawr 

Hope all is well in your world


----------



## Ser

Am getting there hun

Deadlift day, this week was SD deads...back up to 200kg YAY!!!! :bounce:

Tried the 220kg and couldn't get it...not best pleased....


----------



## flinty90

Ser said:


> Am getting there hun
> 
> Deadlift day, this week was SD deads...back up to 200kg YAY!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Tried the 220kg and couldn't get it...not best pleased....


WTF you deadlift more than me and a lot of blokes on here,.. i must be a ****** lol..

Actually you just must be fcukin machine (yeah thats more like it ) xxxx


----------



## Ser

ah its silver dollar though!

A wee bit easier than from the floor...and it from the floor next week...x


----------



## flinty90

Silver dollar ???


----------



## Ser

18"


----------



## Guest

A silver dollar is 18 inches off the floor ? Terminology i've never heard of now lol this is posh


----------



## Ser

yes hun...like this:


----------



## Ser

First time trying from the floor in a few years and got a 150, that was just coming back after 6 weeks off of training, but had to leave after that as i was gonna be late picking Fin up:laugh:

Am hopeful that i can get above that easily next week (wait n see, i'll fail miserably now cause i jinxed it, should just keep my trap shut lol)


----------



## Guest

I like the free advertising for D Parker skips ! LOL


----------



## Ser

Haha, those were made up specially for that comp, in the gym i just set the rack with a 9"box to stand on.

However, anyone needing a skip, call that number:lol:


----------



## Guest

Ser said:


> Haha, those were made up specially for that comp, in the gym i just set the rack with a 9"box to stand on.
> 
> However, anyone needing a skip, call that number:lol:


lol I like the idea of mini skips n you can just chuck the plates in ! lol

Anyway, it's good lifting  Mind that elbow though !

Check ya pm's too !


----------



## Ser

I'll get to pms shortly babe

The skips each weigh 45kg

We did chuck plates in, i got a 216 that [email protected] bw. The girls i was competing with put on an awesome show of strength and encouraged each other and i would have never been able to do it if they hadn't shouted at me and made me do it


----------



## Guest

Whole point of encouragement that. I intend to shout a lot at Ewen at the bodypower show lol ssssssh dont tell him, let it be a shock lol


----------



## 25434

Brimming Eck! What a fab weight, silver dollar or not.....phew......I sometimes wish I was somewhere near your gym.......would like to touch the weights you lift in case some of that awesome strength rubbed off on me...lol.....( errmmm...no stalker by the way)......

Have a fab Sunday..xx


----------



## Ser

BABY is here:bounce:

Wee girl, 5lb 12oz. Name is still undecided, they have narrowed it down and hopefully will have decided by the time we arrive!

Going for a wee cuddle shortly...welcome to the family wee yin!


----------



## 25434

Ulloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..... 

Just dropping by as I do. Hope you are well and happy....xx


----------



## Ser

Quick update.....

Still can't get the 220:cursing: Managed 90kg for bench pressing, but still can't hit the 100 AARRGGGGGGG

Life is going on, still at the grand parents every day as my nana can't so much as pull up her knickers after the loo, loving being all nurturing etc, but my own house looks like a bomb has hit it :lol:

Lauren is now receiving treatment to train her pelvic floor...awesome being as the surgeon said he had seen the muscles and they would never work...first session and she is owning it! YEAH BABY! Show em how its done:laugh:

Fin is about to be murdered if he doesn't go to sleep...come on to fek, its half past 1 ffs! CLOSE YOUR EYES YA WEE BASKIT!

Will add pics in the next few days, none are training related lol, just for fun, dogging the full day of school for hospital appointment and going to the transport museum to gush over the winning scooby(Colin McCrae's) omg, i touched it...and it was actually sexual.....had to stop the gush....cause they would have put me out....as soon as my kids are old enough to iron their own school clothes i will be going back and sitting in it(i know, i will be barred for life from the museum, but for that one moment...omg, SO worth it!)

The kids preping are looking great, getting help with the girls posing routines from my good mate universe competitor and nabba judge.

Making cheesecakes for the best improved each week....

and soup and calorie dense stuffs for me to *try* to hold a bit, just a wee bit of excess....but its not working, more i eat, more i burn off:confused1: What the actual fekk?

SOOOOOOOO, basivcally, life is good, am still working on improving, have injured myself but am trying to work around it, still hovering round the 10st mark and the gym have done an awesome announcement, they are gonna extend and make room for strengthy type stuff! BONUS! :bounce: They have always been 100% behind anything i have taken on, this (as i am one of only a few members interested in strength rather than bbing) is so beyond awesome and abopve and beyond their 'bbing gym' status that i can't find the words to say how amazed and happy i am

Hope everyone has had a great weekend and is moving forward, i look forward to catching up on everyone's progress when i can. Much love to you all x


----------



## kev d

hi ser, been reading through your journal and a like it, you defo can lift some cracking heavy weights, also love how open you are aswell as your wicked sense of humour, will keep looking in to see how everythings going for you, currently trying ma best to get ma bench press and deadlifts up to a decent level, cheers


----------



## Ser

Kev, just persevere, just keep at it!

I don't do the whole getting angry thing before i lift, nor do i listen to angry music....i just chill out, take time between my sets, eat some chocolate(fuel for champs bw lol) and try my hardest!

You just keep plodding on, going up small increases at a time....and before you know it you are hitting pb's! 

Nothing in this world like hitting a pb, the guys the the gym laugh at me as my bairns are shouting me on and if i manage it....i am bouncing around like i am on drugs haha....such a buzz!

Eat, rest, and train hard hun....then blow a blood vessel getting the pb done and dusted


----------



## dipdabs

Hiya chick how's everything going?xxx


----------



## 25434

Hello Ser, it looks like everything is running along just as it should be in your life....and I'm very glad to see that...you inspire me to keep trying no matter what.

Frankly, the somewhat charred bison burgers smothered in mustard to disguise the fact that I burned them isn't so inspiring, but what the heck! I'll down 'em anyway cos I'm just that 'ard!! :no: :laugh:

Take care missis....I wish you everything good.


----------



## Ser

Ok, first i been on in ages, just not had the time....so much to do:rolleyes:

Sooooo, i came back to tell you all....

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I GOT THE 220KG SDDL!!!!!!!!!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Had the 230 more than half way up...and for some reason put it back down??? Both lifts were smooth and not too hard...so am lost as to WHY i did that lmao...i'm a dildo, that is all.

Hope everyone is getting on well and smashing their goals...


----------



## Jay.32

missing you... your not a very good wife lately :sad:


----------



## Ser

I'm not a very good wife atm hun, i know that BUT nana is getting a bit better, although still needs lots of help am *hoping* that i can spend a bit more time with my two hubby's soon:tongue:


----------



## 25434

Wayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee to go SER!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

What a fab fab lift, my goodness...very big respect due to you....xx


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> I'm not a very good wife atm hun, i know that BUT nana is getting a bit better, although still needs lots of help am *hoping* that i can *spend a bit more time with my two hubby's soon:tongue*:


all 3 of us together would be good :devil2: :tongue: :wub:xx


----------



## Guest

Ser said:


> Ok, first i been on in ages, just not had the time....so much to do:rolleyes:
> 
> Sooooo, i came back to tell you all....
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> I GOT THE 220KG SDDL!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Had the 230 more than half way up...and for some reason put it back down??? Both lifts were smooth and not too hard...so am lost as to WHY i did that lmao...i'm a dildo, that is all.
> 
> Hope everyone is getting on well and smashing their goals...


Good lifting kiddo, glad you are ok too


----------



## Ser

Well, things have been fairly smooth...still run off me feet though, am dropping into bed at night(which is lovely, much better than the sleeping problems i was having lol)

Going light on shoulders and arms at the mo due to this blinkin elbow problem, but its getting there slowly so will be looking to up the weights again soon.

Was supposed to be legs today...but Fin was being a little shoite(he punched me in the face, then the leg, then had a strop because he got into trouble for hitting) so sent Bri on his own whilst Fin is having a little time to think about his behaviour in his room...minus his sky:wink: Have a feeling(am hoping) that the lack of Ben10 might make him evaluate his behaviour.

Will probably do legs tomorrow instead


----------



## Guest

Ser said:


> Well, things have been fairly smooth...still run off me feet though, am dropping into bed at night(which is lovely, much better than the sleeping problems i was having lol)
> 
> Going light on shoulders and arms at the mo due to this blinkin elbow problem, but its getting there slowly so will be looking to up the weights again soon.
> 
> Was supposed to be legs today...but Fin was being a little shoite(he punched me in the face, then the leg, then had a strop because he got into trouble for hitting) so sent Bri on his own whilst Fin is having a little time to think about his behaviour in his room...minus his sky:wink: Have a feeling(am hoping) that the lack of Ben10 might make him evaluate his behaviour.
> 
> Will probably do legs tomorrow instead


Yes if I lost my Ben10 i'd be a total pacifist ! ! !

(wtf is ben10 ?)


----------



## Ser

hehe, its a cartoon about a wee boy who fights aliens(i think lol) He is devastated...but i can't let him away with punching me...right now i am the most hated person EVER


----------



## Guest

Ser said:


> hehe, its a cartoon about a wee boy who fights aliens(i think lol) He is devastated...but i can't let him away with punching me...right now i am the most hated person EVER


Well you can't come between a lad and his aliens !!! lol although the circumstances do allow it this time ! ! ! :bounce:


----------



## Ser

How are things for you sweetie? Hope all is well


----------



## Guest

Ser said:


> How are things for you sweetie? Hope all is well


Yeah, everything is good good here  Glad to see ya back on the board


----------



## Ser

Glad to hear it hun!


----------



## Guest

Ser said:


> Glad to hear it hun!


You still going to Bodypower kiddo ?


----------



## Ser

we are indeedily!! :bounce:

Really excited tbh Its just gonna be a huge hug fest for me


----------



## dipdabs

Ben 10 is also banned from my house! I let jack watch the occasional spiderman or transformers but not all the time, if he ever watches Ben 10 u can guarantee he gets more aggressive! So the closest he gets is the odd magazine lol.


----------



## kev d

Ser said:


> Ok, first i been on in ages, just not had the time....so much to do:rolleyes:
> 
> Sooooo, i came back to tell you all....
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> I GOT THE 220KG SDDL!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Had the 230 more than half way up...and for some reason put it back down??? Both lifts were smooth and not too hard...so am lost as to WHY i did that lmao...i'm a dildo, that is all.
> 
> Hope everyone is getting on well and smashing their goals...


awesome lifting ser, do you use straps or anything for deadlifting? ma pb at the moment is 180kg but av gotta use straps which rip ma bloody wrists to pieces, always struggle to keep a decent grip on the bar when doing max lifts, any ideas on how to sort this? av now got ma bench 1rep max upto 115kg and well happy, cheers for now


----------



## Ser

I usually just use a belt, but i did use straps for that one.

Best RAW is 216kg...so am sure i could do it without.

You should train your grip, also use an under/over grip. Other than that, just refuse to let go lol....the last part is what i do haha, just stubborness :wink:


----------



## 25434

Hello Ser..just dropping in to say ...errr...well...hello...hee heee.....warm wishes to you and your family....and still trying to compute in my head your mahoosive lift...so inspiring.....x

and an aside to dipdaps if you see this...I hope you are ok missy..x


----------



## kev d

Ser said:


> I usually just use a belt, but i did use straps for that one.
> 
> Best RAW is 216kg...so am sure i could do it without.
> 
> You should train your grip, also use an under/over grip. Other than that, just refuse to let go lol....the last part is what i do haha, just stubborness :wink:


hi ser, could you recommend a good way to train grip? defo have to get it sorted, 216kg raw is awesome, anything over say 160 and a wouldnt av a hope of keeping a hold o it, wot bout chalk? av never tried it but maybe worth a shot? mind you the gym might not be happy with me using it, and making a mess, haha


----------



## Jay.32

Hi hun, hows your busy life?? atleast your still smashing your training. x


----------



## 25434

Morning Ser...just in to say happy weekend missis..hope all is well at yours...no reply needed natch...just doing me rounds...


----------



## Ser

Good mornin my lovely Fluberly lovery!

Hope all is going well:wink:

I am really really trying to get here more often, but its just not happening atm...but i shall continue to try!

Much love to everyone, hope you are all being as strong as ox's!! x

Catch up asap


----------



## Ser

Kev, yes, chalk is something i would reccommend, i prefer liquid chalk, can get it cheap from Tiso, the rockclimbing lot...cheaper than the companies that sell to strength athletes! £6ish for 500 ml! GREAT DEAL!

Jay, yes, still trying to smash it, have just decided to work around the injury, now have one delt slightly larger than the other but will sort that out once healed. Losing the will atm, but still trundling on.....just.....more of a stagger, but hey ho! :wub: Need a holiday, maybe time to meet up with my other hubby for a wee break? lol Hope life is treating you kindly babe! hopw you are also smashing it! I do like to be held down...when...well....*cough* so you need to be STRONG!! :tongue: x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

only just noticed this Ser. Subbed


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> Kev, yes, chalk is something i would reccommend, i prefer liquid chalk, can get it cheap from Tiso, the rockclimbing lot...cheaper than the companies that sell to strength athletes! £6ish for 500 ml! GREAT DEAL!
> 
> Jay, yes, still trying to smash it, have just decided to work around the injury, now have one delt slightly larger than the other but will sort that out once healed. Losing the will atm, but still trundling on.....just.....more of a stagger, but hey ho! :wub: Need a holiday, maybe time to meet up with my other hubby for a wee break? lol Hope life is treating you kindly babe! hopw you are also smashing it! I do like to be held down...when...well....*cough* so you need to be STRONG!! :tongue: x


Yes hun Im good... 4 weeks into prep.. and feeling good, tired but good lol..

After my show in may.. I will book us a weeks hol xxxxx


----------



## winger

Not been posting flyby. xxxooo


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hey!!!!! Where'd this come from????

Hiya!


----------



## 25434

Mornng Ser..quickly swooshing in like the ninja in the night...cept it's the morning...hahaha...hope you're ok...


----------



## Jay.32

@Ser are you going to start logging in here again?? or start a new Journal x


----------



## Ser

Think i'll probably still use this one, i don'd do alot of updates anyways babe...got a few pics to post today at some point...  xxxxx


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> Kev, yes, chalk is something i would reccommend, i prefer liquid chalk, can get it cheap from Tiso, the rockclimbing lot...cheaper than the companies that sell to strength athletes! £6ish for 500 ml! GREAT DEAL!
> 
> Jay, yes, still trying to smash it, have just decided to work around the injury, now have one delt slightly larger than the other but will sort that out once healed. Losing the will atm, but still trundling on.....just.....more of a stagger, but hey ho! :wub: Need a holiday, maybe time to meet up with my other hubby for a wee break? lol Hope life is treating you kindly babe! hopw you are also smashing it! I do like to be held down...when...well....*cough* so you need to be STRONG!! :tongue: x


well lets book a holiday... we can meet half way. pick a place xxxx


----------



## Jay.32

Ser said:


> Think i'll probably still use this one, i don'd do alot of updates anyways babe...got a few pics to post today at some point...  xxxxx


oi I still havent had my birthday pic you promised me :cursing: :wub:


----------



## Ser

Jay.32 said:


> well lets book a holiday... we can meet half way. pick a place xxxx


hehe the moon! :wink:



Jay.32 said:


> oi I still havent had my birthday pic you promised me :cursing: :wub:


Will see what i can do over the next couple of days, its hard to take selfies...but will see if i can get a mate to help me take something fun....  xxxxx


----------



## Ser

ok....so a couple of leg shots from a few weeks ago, a pic of the bairns bringing the gun show and my new tatt...cover-up of that horrific has leaf i had done at 16, still to be coloured but having that done on wednesday morn...


----------



## Ser

sorry they are sideways, can't work out how to turn the buggers....lol


----------



## Ser

last weeks progress pics....looked great in the mirror, but the pics don't do justice....again, i apologise bout them being sideways...but my turny thing doesn't seem to be working


----------



## Ser

saturday morn....(yesterday) between last week and this i have gone from 61kg to 57.5kg. Still struggling to get enough food in, but its a work in progress 

Sorry. wrong pics, edited to fix


----------



## Ser

Hamster said:


> @Ser You could get on stage in a Couple of weeks looking like that :whistling:


Aw thanks chicky, trying to work hard, not getting to gym as often as i want to, but am stepping it up a notch this week...have decided to tell work i finishing early so i can make it down  xxxxx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Looking great girl


----------



## 25434

Berrrrrrrrrluddie norrrrrrra! You look great!

Sod...I mean greaaaat........

Double sod.....:laugh: Ser, wut a great bod......I suddenly feel like an extra cushiony cushion filled sofa....but that's ok....cos between now and death I will be looking vaguely, in some way, in some really really far far away wayeeeee......like that?

:no: :laugh:


----------



## Ser

edited the above pics as they were the ones from the previous weeks...another from this saturday coming in a mo....


----------



## Ser

a couple more....still learning how to pose...so nae laughing pmsl


----------



## Ser

Flubs said:


> Berrrrrrrrrluddie norrrrrrra! You look great!
> 
> Sod...I mean greaaaat........
> 
> Double sod.....:laugh: Ser, wut a great bod......I suddenly feel like an extra cushiony cushion filled sofa....but that's ok....cos between now and death I will be looking vaguely, in some way, in some really really far far away wayeeeee......like that?
> 
> :no: :laugh:


lol, work in progress chicky...and i bet you look awesome!! xxxxx


----------



## Beklet

Heh loving all the oh so serious expressions on the faces of the men


----------



## Beklet

Ser said:


> lol, work in progress chicky...and i bet you look awesome!! xxxxx


She really does, don't let her fool you....


----------



## Ser

Beklet said:


> Heh loving all the oh so serious expressions on the faces of the men


haha i never even noticed that! lol



Beklet said:


> She really does, don't let her fool you....


I suspected as much, she works soooo bloody hard she can't not look amazing! I get tiredjust reading her antics, she is like the energizer bunny! hehe


----------



## kev d

this is the first time av checked your journal in ages, ser you look awesome, wot a strong sexy body,hehe x


----------



## winger

You look fantastic but can you fire the cameraman? My neck hurts!

Turn the camera will ya, sheesh.


----------



## Ser

Hi Kev, will answer pm tomorrow when i get the chance hun! x

Hey Steve....the pics were taken on phone, i have no bloody idea why they are sideways, fb turned them automatically...maybe i should post them there, save and then edit the above posts with them the right way round? And have you seen my location?? :tongue: You owe me something...i haven't forgotten.... :wink:


----------



## winger

God I wish you lived closer!


----------



## Ser

YAY!!! I hit my protein count yesterday, stomache is finally starting to play ball!!!!! Carbs and fats a bit off, but i can live with that! :bounce:

Monday-chest and bi's

wednesday-surprise leg session as i wasn't to train anything involving my arms cause of colour on new tatt was done in the morning.

thursday-shoulders and tri's

tonight-back(but will only be light session as i have the games on saturday and sunday.

Just a quick run down of this week so far...have been so busy i haven't had the chance to update daily...shattered!


----------



## Ser

I haven't booked hotel yet chicky, they were talking bout one thats 8 miles away from Bately, i said i wanted one closest. I might just take you up on that offer :wub: will pay my way in chocolate and cheesecake :devil2:

Now...how easy will it be to get you drunk and have my wicked way with ya?? (Cath takes the offer back, barricades the door and sets 'booby traps' :lol: )


----------



## husky

Great pics mrs, looking fecking awesome ,legs are unreal and no words are enough for the hoop.


----------



## Ser

Hamster said:


> Your more than welcome as you kno!! Return the favour from the British finals :wink:
> 
> And noooooooo if you want your wicked way then I'm all yours :bounce:


Ooft, i will never leave again, just stay wrapped up between those awesome quads forever!!!



husky said:


> Great pics mrs, looking fecking awesome ,legs are unreal and no words are enough for the hoop.


Aw thanks babe! i have even made the gym a record FOUR times this week....the locals are shocked, they thought i only trained once every 4-6 months :lol:


----------



## winger

Bump


----------



## Ser

right, lets go chuck some tree's!!!All ready an waiting for my lift....the field is gonna be a muddy puddle...its terrible weather for it today :angry: xxxxx


----------



## Smoog

I'm beginning to see a pattern with your thread titles/avatar.


----------



## Ser

Unit had any texts babe, but O2 been playing up Xxxxx


----------



## Ser

I not...bloody autocorrect! Xxxxx


----------



## Ser

All pics from the weekend have been posted on my fb... can't be assed uploading them a few at a time being as there is nearly 100 of them between the twa days!

https://www.facebook.com/teenysareeny

Cath, phone still playing up, but now i know others on o2 who are having issues...


----------



## Ser

OMG! i have been doing alot of ehhhhh 'cardio' as of late, but thats all i got to report.....for the time being :wink:

intended to go to the park or to do some shopping, but legs appear to not work anymore....so i guess i'll be lounging around doing more 'cardio' indoors then! xxxxx


----------



## 25434

Ser said:


> OMG! i have been doing alot of ehhhhh 'cardio' as of late, but thats all i got to report.....for the time being :wink:
> 
> intended to go to the park or to do some shopping, but legs appear to not work anymore....so i guess i'll be lounging around doing more 'cardio' indoors then! xxxxx


Yes, I often do some stepping or kettlebell swings in front of the telly.....oh wait?........... :sneaky2:  . Xx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Ser said:


> OMG! i have been doing alot of ehhhhh 'cardio' as of late, but thats all i got to report.....for the time being :wink:
> 
> intended to go to the park or to do some shopping, but legs appear to not work anymore....so i guess i'll be lounging around doing more 'cardio' indoors then! xxxxx


as long as you get the heart rate up


----------



## Ser

Flubs said:


> Yes, I often do some stepping or kettlebell swings in front of the telly.....oh wait?........... :sneaky2:  . Xx


 :innocent:

:devil2:



Dirk McQuickly said:


> as long as you get the heart rate up


hehe, i think its safe to say it was babe! :bounce:

Not much to report atm. Started training with a new lass, being put though our paces by another guy in the gym, he is working us hard(although only with light weights)

Hope everyone is well  xxxxx


----------



## Ser

Righty, not much to update, am dropping too quick, having to up foods further...sick to fek of eating...and still not allowed to do cardio.

Wee sneaky comp up my sleeve in two weeks time, doing a strength comp mid prep might be a silly idea, but strength comps are what i love, so fuk it, am doing it anyways! Whatever will be will be......

oh...and stopped smoking on THURSDAY.....haven't killed anyone yet, done loads of DIY to keep me busy, cracked open a few beers last night(cheat night) and still didn't give into the craving...so get it up you to those waiting for me to fail(yeah i heard the whisper cvnto)...preping, posing practise, stopping smoking, looking after sick kids, re-doing the house and competing in strength events and highland games.... yes, i am WonderWoman!! :bounce:


----------



## Ser

hope everyone is well...as you can see i have been too busy to be around as much as i would like....


----------



## Skye666

@Ser u look amazing :thumb:


----------



## Ser

Thanks babe, but my metabolism is racing too quickly and i have to stay within weight for the comp in two weeks.....i still have 9 weeks till first bbing show and am already ahead...just feel like going into meltdown when looking at the weight dropping on the scales and being told to up my food more...and more....and more.....i actually HATE food atm

Sorry, i sound like a grouchy moany old cnut. Thanks for the compliment babe, means alot


----------



## kev d

hi ser, good on you for packing in the ****, ru using anything? Patches etc? Gonna try myself just shortly, gotta muster sum willpower 1st though,haha


----------



## Ser

Hey sweetie  yeah am using a thing called a skycig...im convinced its a load od crap but i am still puffing away on it...lol

am actually finding just keeping myself super busy to be really beneficial...am getting through DIY and housework like you wouldn't believe haha.

Heard the VIP ones and something about a devil one are good also.....should go for it hun....just stick with it, am so determined not to give in, no matter how much i wanted to...and the worst of it has passed tbh.


----------



## Gym Bunny

@Ser, oh wonderwoman of awesomeness, did I read your post right? You're doing a comp as in stand on stage in sparkly bikini and stripper shoes comp? Not throw heavy sh1t around while wearing kilt comp?

if so, cool! :thumb: What made you decide to do one?


----------



## kev d

ser am gonna get myself one of them sky cigs and give it a try, were you a heavy smoker? Most days al go anywhere between 20 and 30 a day, can feel they are affecting breathing, not a lot but would be much better without them, not to mention better blood flow to all areas of my body, hehehe


----------



## Ser

yes, you read right, well am prepping...if i can get over the stage fright i will be on stage haha.

also competing in strong woman in 2 weeks.....mid prep...lols.

Jus thought i'd give it a bash,,,its an independent...we all know what i think of the federations and their rules.....sooooo, why not?


----------



## Ser

LOL Kev, it does help, but you still need will power....i smoked between 10-20 a day, depending on how bored/stressed i was....as i said, i even had a few drinks on saturday night and didn't cave, so must be doing something


----------



## kev d

thats good going ser, keep at it and al join you shortly, think al go 4 next monday as my quit date, a no its early days but would you say you feel better in any way?


----------



## Ser

I actually do feel a bit better, but think its mentally, cause i feel as if i am being mentally strong and am getting loads of stuff done its making me feel good. I might test out the theory of healthwise later or tomorrow and see if i can run.....i didn't run before, not because i couldn't, but because i was too lazy hahaa. :wink:


----------



## kev d

great stuff ser, hopefully al manage to find the determination that you have, mind over matter, thats wot al tell myself anyway, haha


----------



## Ser

Hehe, @Hamster

I didn't run...i remembered that i hated running...and that's why i didn't bother! pmsl

Comp on Saturday, haven't trained...can't be ersed but am going cause it will be fun 

Other than that, i have no further updates that are training or bbing related....

But i am having lots of fun  Works night out tomorrow, staying at Megans on Friday, next weekend a bday party, then off down south for a wee while....to enjoy a bit of chill-out time :wink: hehe


----------



## Ser

OMG! am only just home from the works night out last night...i am SO coming last tomorrow.......

Those of you on my fb, please ignore the drunken pics of me dancing in the high street at silly o clock...i am a tit!

Am off into a corner to die from alcohol poisoning. Hope everyone is well


----------



## winger

Eggs and coffee are great for a hang over, not that I need that, you only get a hang over when you stop drinking..lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

@Ser I hope you have the bacon and irn bru in for your hangover.

Even if you come last, which I doubt, you'll still look stunning in your wee kilt! :wub:


----------



## Ser

No kilt the day Lys, its only highland games we wear kilts for, just training stuff as it gets covered in tacky an stuff lol.

Well, been out on the **** since thursday, have had like 6 hours sleep since then if i am lucky, did seriously consider pulling out as i haven't been training etc....but did it anyway...got 4th place(am well happy with that!) and won the deadlifting round....happy lass here, cannae sleep cause i am still wired to the moon 

Kids will be well chuffed when they come home tomorrow to find they own another trophy...meantime i am drinking my beer from it! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

@Ser, go on, make me green with envy, what did you pull on deadlift? I'm getting ready to throw ALL my toys out the pram at your strength. 

4th place after 2 days of boozing is pretty fantastic. Pics or no drinking beer from trophy. 

How is the no smoking going?


----------



## winger

Impressive Ser!


----------



## Ser

I started smoking again a few days ago, but will be back off them tomorrow or monday chicky...i just fancied one and bought a full pack.....i am a tit!

I pulled 170, could have done more but i was the last woman standing so didn't want to go further just for the sake of it and tire myself out for the rest of the events, would have been pointless and tbh a bit pompous.

Will get a pic tomorrow of me drinking from trophy cause my phone is dead and i don't know how to work the timer on the big camera...and now i look like death after all this partying and competing lmao

The girls i was competing against were strong mofo's!! I was well impressed!


----------



## Ser

Thanks Steve :wub: Am happy with the result


----------



## winger

Ser wins u 63 deadlift with 170 lift


----------



## Gym Bunny

Smoking is sooo much harder to quit than anything else I've found. I'm still struggling to quit the demon tobacco. Why I love the 10 packs, I find I smoke less when I can get a smaller pack, otherwise I can quit for a few days, then am gagging for a smoke, so I buy a pack and then it's a case of "well I bought them, it'd be waste not to smoke them!" DOH!

Think you made the right decision (you strong git!  ) better to pull lighter, I can't believe I just called 170 light!, than risk tiring yourself out for the other events.

Heres to a good refeed and not being broken in a few days :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Hey there Ser, well done on fourth place... :bounce: with 170......oh lawwwwwwwd! I can't imagine that sorta weight,doing 100 nearly blows my eyeballs off, lol....

Take care missis and enjoy your trip sarrrrrffffff....


----------



## kev d

hi ser, did u manage to get back off the **** again? Av still no plucked up the courage to have another go at quitting, really must get my act together, well done wi the deadlifting


----------



## Ser

Nah, still on and off the e-*** thingy....not too fussed tbh, got lots going on atm!

Having a ball, not bothered bout the november show, might do the scottish season..if i can be ersed as by then there will be a few strength comps and lots of highland games....right now am just enjoying myself.

Going great at work, going great at home, going great...in other departments :wink:

Hope everyone else is sticking in and doing well....thinking of ya all whilst i am just being happy and doing what i want, when i want 

with work am already thinking of xmas(have to, window changes coming soon, stock changes etc)....and we all know what happens when i get all xmassy hehe.....plans upon plans :devil2:

Today is such a great day for so many reasons,mainly career wise, but a few other things that may be possibilities are helping my awesome mood...and the sun is actually shining in Scotland at the end of October!!!!!

/Dances off into the sun, whilst its here....up here in the cold ya gotta take it when ya can! lol


----------



## kev d

hi ser, my training has been almost non existent recently, struggling to find the time but av promised myself that am gonna up my game starting next week, hope everything is still going well for you, havnt seen you posting in the general forum for a while, used to love reading your posts on there, especially your naughty ones, hehehe


----------

